# Minecraft



## StachuK1992 (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.minecraft.net

I know a few others on # and I have been playing this a decent amount.

What are your personal experiences with the game - it seems to be quite the impressive game experience, especially for indie games.

I've been loving it very much; I'm currently working on connecting the first house I built, based within a hill, having long 2x2xn tunnels going for ages with the occasional torch and the second house, which currently only has two floors. I am then planning to create a second basement and a nice attic/watchtower.

Statue



List of known servers:

ben1996123's Creative: 82.8.205.106:1337
ben1996123's Survival: 82.8.205.106:25565
lorki3: 83.163.46.96:1337
Edam (whitelisted): 129.130.196.123


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm about to download this, what's the difference between single player and multi player?


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I'm about to download this, what's the difference between single player and multi player?


 
One's alone, and one's with other people 

Multiplayer also doesn't work 100% yet I think, but it's getting there. 

Best game EVER. Seriously, if you haven't bought Minecraft yet, do it.

Make sure you don't base your judgment off of the free Classic mode, it's nowhere near as fun as Alpha.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 23, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Best game EVER. Seriously, if you haven't bought Minecraft yet, do it.
> 
> Make sure you don't base your judgment off of the free Classic mode, it's nowhere near as fun as Alpha.


 This and this.
I've talked to Notch, the developer, on the main minecraft IRC channel and he's got stuff really rolling as far as updates are concerned.

Yes, classic is like just playing with blocks like a three year old.
Alpha is like Sim City+Zelda + alskdjfpoiaue;rlkjsafoijawesome.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 23, 2010)

These are just some pics/vids of some parts of my world. Here's my skin: http://minecraft.net/skin/skin.jsp?user=Ruro

*'World3'*

My first world that I actually did stuff in. I refer to this one as my 'peaceful' world as I only played in peaceful mode. when doing stuff. 

http://imgur.com/a/e1wbD/minecraft_world3 - Some random pics I had laying around of this world.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/mineswitch.ogv - Video of part of my booster-powered mine system which is controlled by redstones.

*'World4'*

This is my current world that I'm working in. I've played this entirely in 'normal' mode. I haven't played for long so my only real accomplishment was my water elevator:

[youtubehd]WmEGlJfL1Q0[/youtubehd]

Also, here's a zombie dungeon with a creeper and a giant slime in it 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/mob.png

EDIT: Found a few more pics. Too lazy to take any more atm.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/minecraft4.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/mobfarm.png - Skeletons fall into water from dungeon, drown, brings arrows to me. I've gotten most of my arrows from this.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/slime.ogv - SLIME ATTAAACCKKKK ROAR


----------



## flan (Sep 23, 2010)

My friends talk about this all day... I pretty much have to get it just to fit in


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Sep 23, 2010)

OH YAY
Its finally back up♥


----------



## shelley (Sep 25, 2010)

I tried playing a bit. The tutorial game wasn't working, so I just jumped in and tried to figure things out as I go. So far I've just been punching animals until they die and collecting the stuff they drop. I seem to be holding a block but I'm not sure how I got it, what to do with it, or where to get more. Night is about to fall and I've heard that's when the monsters come out. I'm going to die


----------



## Meep (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a small fortress with a ditch around it to catch monsters lol :3


----------



## Olji (Sep 25, 2010)

That game is so addicting! >.<


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 25, 2010)

Just spent almost an hour navigating to the zombie dungeon I found yesterday; my home cave system is ridiculously huge.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 25, 2010)

shelley said:


> I tried playing a bit. The tutorial game wasn't working, so I just jumped in and tried to figure things out as I go. So far I've just been punching animals until they die and collecting the stuff they drop. I seem to be holding a block but I'm not sure how I got it, what to do with it, or where to get more. Night is about to fall and I've heard that's when the monsters come out. I'm going to die


 
I suggest watching some tutorial. I reccomend X's Adventures in Minecraft.

Also you can find the complete crafting list here. It may seem like 'cheating' at first, but trust me, it makes the game a lot more fun when you know how to make stuff.


Also my latest creation :
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/minefarm.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/minefarm2.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/minefarm3.png


----------



## aronpm (Sep 25, 2010)

I managed to actually get minecraft working, but whenever I press a mouse button while not in the inventory it opens the menu. It's also won't let me place a workbench and is really slow.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 26, 2010)

I was just playing classic because I can't buy it yet. It seems pretty fun. I did this stuff in a few hours.


----------



## Logan (Sep 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I managed to actually get minecraft working, but whenever I press a mouse button while not in the inventory it opens the menu. It's also won't let me place a workbench and is really slow.


 
What browser are you using?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2010)

I haven't really cubed or been on SS in the past few days because of this.


----------



## spdcbr (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like an AWESOME game. Too bad a can't play it and I get an error...=_=


----------



## Lorken (Sep 26, 2010)

My friend showed me this a few days ago. I now play alpha for hours on end. I keep dying and losing everything though  Perhaps I shouldn't wander too far away from my spawn place. I hate the exploding guys, they have destroyed an underground fortress and a castle of mine!


----------



## Logan (Sep 26, 2010)

*For all of you people that are having problems with the game:*
It doesn't seem to like Chrome. Try Mozilla. That seems to work the best.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 26, 2010)

rickcube said:


> I was just playing classic because I can't buy it yet. It seems pretty fun. I did this stuff in a few hours.



Just to let you know, the paid, alpha version is *completely different*. And by completely different, I mean much much much more fun and stuff actually works correctly.



Logan said:


> *For all of you people that are having problems with the game:*
> It doesn't seem to like Chrome. Try Mozilla. That seems to work the best.


 
Or buy the game and download it.


----------



## spdcbr (Sep 26, 2010)

I get an error with something about pixels....can anyone help?


----------



## keemy (Sep 26, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I haven't really cubed or been on SS in the past few days because of this.


 
I have been playing so much i didn't see this thread until now lol.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 26, 2010)

Logan said:


> What browser are you using?


 
I was using the standalone .jar file.


----------



## spdcbr (Sep 26, 2010)

Its telling me to playonline once to enable offline. How do I play "online?"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 26, 2010)

OH GOD. I was totally avoiding this all week after so much hype about it from just about everyone I know... looks like I'm going to have to get involved :|


----------



## shelley (Sep 26, 2010)

Don't do it Charlie! It will suck up all your free time! Run while you still can!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 26, 2010)

It's too late, I've been sucked in. Didn't make shelter quick enough before night so I'm hiding in a little hole. So far so good


----------



## number1failure (Sep 26, 2010)

NOOOOO!!! I see this thread, next minute I play for hours on end. This game will ruin my life.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> It's too late, I've been sucked in. Didn't make shelter quick enough before night so I'm hiding in a little hole. So far so good


----------



## Logan (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been obsessed with survival mode (<link), and the classic mode. I'm trying to persuade my parents into letting me get the alpha version. We'll see.


Uploading a video of my world right now. I'll post it when it's done.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 26, 2010)

I want this.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 26, 2010)

Seems fun! I may start playing this.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 26, 2010)

I really have let this destroy my life already and have admitted to myself that I won't be doing any work all week.


----------



## Olji (Sep 26, 2010)

lol, it's so simple, yet so addicting x)


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 26, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> What are your personal experiences with the game



I pirated it and it doesn't run on my computer.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll be making an alpha multiplayer server before too long, specifically for cubers. I say we build a giant cube.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 26, 2010)

I love digging with no purpose at all.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 26, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'll be making an alpha multiplayer server before too long, specifically for cubers. I say we build a giant cube.


 
What would the sides be made of? I suggest stone, sand, dirt, water, and lava. Don't know about the last one. I'd say obsidian but we'd need some serious diamondage going on to get enough.

Oh and it has to be suspended high in mid-air.


----------



## Owen (Sep 26, 2010)

If you can't play because of the pixel error, just install the latest graphics driver.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> What would the sides be made of? I suggest stone, sand, dirt, water, and lava. Don't know about the last one. I'd say obsidian but we'd need some serious diamondage going on to get enough.
> 
> Oh and it has to be suspended high in mid-air.


 
yeah, that would work.

Also, we need glass ('transparent cube' layer on outside')


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 26, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> yeah, that would work.
> 
> Also, we need glass ('transparent cube' layer on outside')


 
Do we? I was just thinking of a glass border around each 'sticker'. We can hax the water and lava to stay like without an outside thing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Do we? I was just thinking of a glass border around each 'sticker'. We can hax the water and lava to stay like without an outside thing.


 
Woah, that'd be cool, with spacing, like in jfly:


----------



## keemy (Sep 26, 2010)

yah but glass is awesome.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 27, 2010)

Reminds me of a MMO I used to play a long time ago, ROBLOX (that's a link).


----------



## spdcbr (Sep 27, 2010)

Fixed! But now I get an error about my video card or something....anyway I can update this? My dad is a computer expert and he says I can't because the computer is too bad....
Oh yeah, and how do you make glass?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 27, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> Oh yeah, and how do you make glass?


 
Sand + Furnace.


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 27, 2010)

Says I cannot play because I don't have accelerated pixels. =\


----------



## spdcbr (Sep 27, 2010)

You are having the same problem I am. We need to update our video card drivers but i am having problems with that...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not even going to look at this game. If I start, I'll probably end up quitting cubing. XD


----------



## spdcbr (Sep 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm not even going to look at this game. If I start, I'll probably end up quitting cubing. XD


 
Hehe just look at it xd it wont hurt


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 27, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> Hehe just look at it xd it wont hurt


 Yes it will yes it will. I have homework but I can't stop playing. And I'm only playing Creative not alpha.


----------



## spdcbr (Sep 27, 2010)

Hehe I don't have that problem ^^ lucky me


----------



## aronpm (Sep 27, 2010)

I played 9 hours today.

My first shelter was just a small cave inside some stone, then after I got some lumber I just built a front wooden room. Then I went back into my cave and started digging back and down, and I found a very long cave. Exploring that I found iron, and I found my first enemies too. There were two sections and when I got to the end of both, I started digging up and I built new entrances to this from the outside so I could get it there. I also put gigantic stone pillars outside my entrances so I know where they are. 

After that I went out for more resources and found a few more caves. I explored them but they weren't large. Then I found a massive mountain with a sand area in front of it. I built a room in that with a glass roof (for sunlight) and I used that as a mineshaft with a ladder. So far I've gone down maybe 15-20 levels. Still only found iron, but I've got plenty of materials to go further. If I find nothing then I will dig sidewards.


----------



## spdcbr (Sep 29, 2010)

Niacee...you should build a huge lighthouse outside your house. Works for me


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is probably the craziest thing I've seen done with minecraft.


----------



## shelley (Oct 1, 2010)

I just figured out the basics of redstone circuits and spent a good hour or two playing with them last night.

I built a walled courtyard outside my house (shelter/mine/cave dug into the side of a cliff) so I have a safe outdoor area at night. It's well lit so monsters can't spawn there and the wall is too high to jump over. There's a door in the wall so I can get in and out, and I put a pressure plate in front of it so I don't need to manually open and close it when I go out. Unlike the door into my house though, pigs and cows will spawn in my courtyard and sometimes trigger the plate to open the door. I took out the pressure plate for now so Porky won't accidentally let a creeper in, but I do like the convenience of automatic doors.

There's a big cleared out space on top of the mountain that makes up my home base (hoping to build an actual house there someday) so I used it as an experimental area to figure out a redstone circuit that will use a lever as a locking mechanism. When locked the pressure plate will not open the door. Since I would like a lever on the outside and inside of the wall, I made two switches connected by an XOR gate (the Minecraft wiki has a helpful page with circuit diagrams for logic gates).

So I have a circuit that works. I just have to figure out a way to hide all the wiring underground in the courtyard.

However, watching that video made me feel silly for being so proud of my stupid little door lock


----------



## Innocence (Oct 2, 2010)

shelley said:


> However, watching that video made me feel silly for being so proud of my stupid little door lock


 
Better than I've done, I've made a simple automatic door for my base that doesn't even use redstone. 

I'm actually putting off my experiments with redstone until I have "enough". However, I'm not sure exactly how much enough is. I have over 100, anyway, so I'm not sure what I'm waiting for.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 3, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> These are just some pics/vids of some parts of my world. Here's my skin: http://minecraft.net/skin/skin.jsp?user=Ruro
> 
> This is my current world that I'm working in. I've played this entirely in 'normal' mode. I haven't played for long so my only real accomplishment was my water elevator:
> 
> ...


 
Is that safe landing on the ground? My boats always break when they fall from a height. Mine lands in water then moves back towards the waterfall = continuous lift, easy to get on and off.

Has anyone tried farming on it yet? I can't seem to get water to where my farm is, I put water underneath it but it didn't help at all. Guess trial and error is the way to go.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 3, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Is that safe landing on the ground? My boats always break when they fall from a height. Mine lands in water then moves back towards the waterfall = continuous lift, easy to get on and off.
> 
> Has anyone tried farming on it yet? I can't seem to get water to where my farm is, I put water underneath it but it didn't help at all. Guess trial and error is the way to go.


 
It takes time for the soil to become wet, and remember that water can only travel 4 squares through dirt. I have a farm that's something like this.

W=Water
-=Dirt

--------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
--------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------

On another note, I finally built a working 2-bit (lol) LED display! That was the hard part, I'll design an ALU for it soon. That's 3 different numbers it can display, folks, 3!

I'd make a 3 or 4-bit display, but the rules for it are a bit more complex and I'm not sure how to implement them. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Lorken (Oct 3, 2010)

I made my farm like:
----------------
-wwwwwwwww-
----------------

but the soil on top isnt getting wet. It is cross sectional view you did right? (not top-down) the only wet soil I have seen is at the level of water, beside where I intended my farm to go.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 3, 2010)

Lorken said:


> I made my farm like:
> ----------------
> -wwwwwwwww-
> ----------------
> ...


 
No, sorry, It's top down. That seems to give the best results for me, like real life irrigation, a small stream every 4 blocks.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's my farm:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/minefarm.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/minefarm3.png

The distribution of water is solely for aesthetics.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I realized later on that the soil wont get wet, I now have a evenly distributed water source. Can you only harvest fully done crops? I tried on one that was starting to yellow but it didn't work.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 3, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Yeah, I realized later on that the soil wont get wet, I now have a evenly distributed water source. Can you only harvest fully done crops? I tried on one that was starting to yellow but it didn't work.


 
Yes, only the fully grown tops with yellowish wheat on the top will provide wheat/seeds.


----------



## Khartaras (Oct 3, 2010)

I now declare Minecraft to be all over the place. First it was X on Machinima and his channel. Then SeaNanners. Then so many people bought the game it made the servers crash. Now it's on a cubing forum. Although I have to say, Minecraft in a cubing forum seems appropriate. On a sidenote, I own the game since Infdev and never ever regretted it. GOOO NOTCH!


----------



## number1failure (Oct 4, 2010)

I started a server titled "Munchy Man Land" that I was just working on for a while. Very fun game.


----------



## shelley (Oct 5, 2010)

Big update coming: http://www.minecraft.net/boo/


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 5, 2010)

shelley said:


> Big update coming: http://www.minecraft.net/boo/


 
Well, I know what I'm doing on good ol' hallows eve.

Edit: http://c418.org/archives/637 :3


----------



## Logan (Oct 5, 2010)

I just got it *coughillegallycough*, and will be sharing my many hours with you guys soon.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 5, 2010)

I dislike the music, I turn if off but whenever I restart, it's back again


----------



## Innocence (Oct 5, 2010)

Logan said:


> I just got it *coughillegallycough*, and will be sharing my many hours with you guys soon.


 
You fail at life. It's like 14 dollars! Probably like 13 for someone in the US.


@The update: Wow, looks nice. The whole "hell like" realm sounds a bit iffy though, but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Owen (Oct 6, 2010)

I went out side today, and saw some fog. I automatically looked for the "options" button to turn up the render distance. 

I guess I've been playing this game too much.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

Owen said:


> I went out side today, and saw some fog. I automatically looked for the "options" button to turn up the render distance.
> 
> I guess I've been playing this game too much.


 Don't forget your 3D glasses!


----------



## Innocence (Oct 6, 2010)

Owen said:


> I went out side today, and saw some fog. I automatically looked for the "options" button to turn up the render distance.
> 
> I guess I've been playing this game too much.


 


I think you need help.


----------



## shelley (Oct 6, 2010)

At least you aren't doing this yet


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 6, 2010)

OSHI I'M NOT IN TOTAL SUNLIGHT. *quickly stands on top of 20 sand blocks*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

Contains slight vulgarity.
Hilarious.


----------



## Logan (Oct 6, 2010)

Innocence said:


> You fail at life. It's like 14 dollars! Probably like 13 for someone in the US.
> 
> 
> @The update: Wow, looks nice. The whole "hell like" realm sounds a bit iffy though, but I'll have to wait and see.


 How do i fail at life? I'm 15 and have no job. My parents don't pay me for chores, therefor I have to find other means of getting this game.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 6, 2010)

Logan said:


> How do i fail at life? I'm 15 and have no job. My parents don't pay me for chores, therefor I have to find other means of getting this game.


 
You don't need a job, dude. It's $14. I accumulate about $150 a year and I don't have a job either.


----------



## Logan (Oct 7, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> You don't need a job, dude. It's $14. I accumulate about $150 a year and I don't have a job either.


 
How do you suppose I get money then? Rob a bank?


----------



## shelley (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-have-you-spent-on-cubing&p=455184#post455184

If you've spent that much money on cubing why don't you have $14 to spend on a game?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 7, 2010)

shelley said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-have-you-spent-on-cubing&p=455184#post455184
> 
> If you've spent that much money on cubing why don't you have $14 to spend on a game?


 
You are wonderful.


----------



## Edward (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Stachu


----------



## Logan (Oct 7, 2010)

shelley said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-have-you-spent-on-cubing&p=455184#post455184
> 
> If you've spent that much money on cubing why don't you have $14 to spend on a game?


 
I've gotten all of my cubes from birthdays, Christmas, and my SUMMER job. Also, that post included gas momey (that i didn't pay for) to competitions.


----------



## Meep (Oct 7, 2010)

Clicky

Finally built an observation tower to take a picture of my base lol

From left to right I have:

Giant lava ball to spot my base from far, cacti farm, incinerator, reed farm + wheat farm, nicely shaven tree, cacti ditch trap, and water trap.

The middle of it has 3 floors, some storage floor, a workshop, and basement that has a lava and water spring.

Yay! Yeah.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2010)

http://nerfnow.com/comic/391


----------



## Logan (Oct 8, 2010)

Since you guys seems so opinionated about it, and to support Notch (and to get the updates), I begged my dad to pay me for chores for this week, and bought this game.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 8, 2010)

Logan said:


> Since you guys seems so opinionated about it, and to support Notch (and to get the updates), I begged my dad to pay me for chores for this week, and bought this game.


 
I'm proud of you.


----------



## shelley (Oct 8, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> http://nerfnow.com/comic/391


 
Hello miners. Look at your mine, now back to mine. Now back at your mine, now back to mine. Sadly, your mine isn't my mine, but if you stopped using wooden picks and switched to iron, it could look like it's mine.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 8, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I'm proud of you.


 
+1.


I'm really happy about this update coming out, but I need to PLAY MORE with what we already have! I'm not allowed to play this week, for certain reasons, which I think is a good thing. I may avoid having hallucinations about Minecraft this way. 

Did you see that apparently Notch is at least considering the idea of having integrated redstone circuits? When suggested on his twitter, he said something along the lines of (paraphrased) "Hmm, good idea. It could be like a redstone-only crafting table..."


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 8, 2010)

shelley said:


> Hello miners. Look at your mine, now back to mine. Now back at your mine, now back to mine. Sadly, your mine isn't my mine, but if you stopped using wooden picks and switched to iron, it could look like it's mine.


 
Are you on a horse?


----------



## Innocence (Oct 8, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Are you on a horse?


 
No, she's on a pig.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 8, 2010)

I bloody love Minecraft.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I bloody love Minecraft.


 
That's very strong language there, Minecraft must be a bloody good game. 


I dream of populating an entire world with buildings and stuff when Minecraft stops changing so much. And then making tunnels between all of the places, with minecarts in them


----------



## Logan (Oct 8, 2010)

>10 hours of play. 18 diamonds, >200 steel, > 300 coal, 40-somthing redstone, countless picks, shovels, swords, a wheat farm, and a heck of a lot of digging later, I think I can say i'm pretty well settled.... I love you X.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 8, 2010)

<3


----------



## MEn (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh my god I just cartographed my first infdev save and the level gen looks like poop


----------



## Innocence (Oct 8, 2010)

Logan said:


> >10 hours of play. 18 diamonds, >200 steel, > 300 coal, 40-somthing redstone, countless picks, shovels, swords, a wheat farm, and a heck of a lot of digging later, I think I can say i'm pretty well settled.... I love you X.


 
I've spent over 10 hours on a save and not got anywhere near that stuff. Were you mining like 24/7? 

Or by >10 hours do you mean like 9000?


----------



## Logan (Oct 8, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I've spent over 10 hours on a save and not got anywhere near that stuff. Were you mining like 24/7?


 
Kinda. I just got a really good first cave system. TONS of resources.


----------



## Logan (Oct 10, 2010)

Expanding my living area (building a new house). Gunna put a railway between them. Will post pictures later (remind me).


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 10, 2010)

Speedsolving MCers,

May I present to you: hell.

http://notch.tumblr.com/post/1285109161/more-information-coming-next-week-in-some-form


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 10, 2010)

I had forgotten about Minecraft since I got bored of it back when it was just Creative...

Thank you.


----------



## Olji (Oct 10, 2010)

I started a new map just for fun, and didnt find any resources at all, so i digged myself straight down, found som coal, further down, undestroyable black block, mined to the side, some more coal, under me too, when i mined the coal below me i fell out in the void, the map disappeared above me and i died, i managed to spot the hole i fell through before i died though, just because i finally got some coal >.<


----------



## Logan (Oct 10, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Speedsolving MCers,
> 
> May I present to you: hell.
> 
> http://notch.tumblr.com/post/1285109161/more-information-coming-next-week-in-some-form


 
OSHI-

We're screwed.

Kinda related: Anyone fortifying their houses/ building bomb shelters for the Halloween update? I need to get on that.


----------



## Logan (Oct 10, 2010)

Here ya go.

My first house:


Spoiler



























My farm:


Spoiler










The Reading Rainbow Railroad:


Spoiler


































My second house (in progress):


Spoiler






















Other:


Spoiler



A view from my second house.




Random floaty arrow thingy I found.








A little more info on Hell: http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/10/a-clearer-look-at-minecrafts-new-hell-dimension/


----------



## Innocence (Oct 10, 2010)

Logan said:


> OSHI-
> 
> We're screwed.
> 
> Kinda related: Anyone fortifying their houses/ building bomb shelters for the Halloween update? I need to get on that.


 
Uhh... I think my house is fortified enough with some annoying water and a lava moat...I just need to fix the leaks.

Ok, I'm tempted to post my base and stuph now.

I've found like 8 diamonds now! Found a cache of 6 last night with little effort, apart from mining at depth 11-12 in my favourite cave.

Also, I like your small, non-underground farm. No offense 

EDIT: Also, on a slightly different note, I'm betting that the yellow stuff is sulphur. Crafting gunpowder anyone? (Oh and other stuff)


----------



## shelley (Oct 11, 2010)

My fortress of solitude


Spoiler











View from above at night. The courtyard probably isn't bulletproof, but so far I haven't seen any monsters in it. A creeper dropped down from the cliff above once and died on impact.


Spoiler











The bedroom in my vacation house (I was using a different texture pack when this screenshot was taken; I was amused at the fact that the paintings had NES characters on them).


Spoiler











I just started this map the other day; haven't had time to make much else. I started on a railroad/bridge from my spawn point to my base, but along the way I fell into a hole and ended up exploring a massive cavern system for a few hours. For navigation in caverns, put your torches on the left as you explore. When you return, keep the torches on your right. If the torches suddenly switch from right to left, you know you're going the wrong way.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 11, 2010)

shelley said:


> For navigation in caverns, put your torches on the left as you explore. When you return, keep the torches on your right. If the torches suddenly switch from right to left, you know you're going the wrong way.


 
I do that, except the other way around.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

Obviously I don't play this as much as you guys >_>
I guess I average about 20min a day. And y'all?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 11, 2010)

[23:22] <Openwound> i just want to see gay channel
[23:23] <CameronH> cool, good luck finding one
[23:23] <+aronpm> this channel isn't gay channel
[23:23] <Faz__> oh ok
[23:23] <+aronpm> try #gay
[23:23] <Openwound> oh.. thanks
[23:23] <CameronH> try #minecraft


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## number1failure (Oct 11, 2010)

Is Minecraft working right now for anyone?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

The server's down.

Click 'play offline.'
It should work if you've played on that computer before. (assuming no-deep freeze, etc)


----------



## Innocence (Oct 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Obviously I don't play this as much as you guys >_>
> I guess I average about 20min a day. And y'all?


 
1-2 hours on a weekday, Stachu.

I WILL post my base, including my new underwater base, as soon as school's out.


----------



## Logan (Oct 11, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


>


 
You ain't Kampy.

+1 million awesome points if you can tell me what i mean.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 12, 2010)

How do you guys block off huge entrances? I'm building a castle and want a large entrance, but then bad guys come into my base, I am working on another part right now, but when I go back there, I will post a screenie.

Done:


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 12, 2010)

Lorken said:


> How do you guys block off huge entrances? I'm building a castle and want a large entrance, but then bad guys come into my base, I am working on another part right now, but when I go back there, I will post a screenie.
> 
> Done:


 
How about a moat?


----------



## Lorken (Oct 12, 2010)

I already have a lava moat for one place, but you still need some sort of walkway to get to it, and if it was just a regular moat, bad guys can swim across


----------



## shelley (Oct 12, 2010)

Lavafall over the entrance with a boat or a minecart on the other side. When you right click the boat/minecart behind the lava, you teleport instantly into the vehicle despite any obstacles that may be in the way. It's a fun albeit glitchy way to make a secret entrance.

Another idea takes advantage of the fact that water won't occupy the same block as a ladder. In one of my decorative pools there's a 1x1 hole going straight down with a ladder. It leads to a secret underground passage and makes me feel like a spy


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=56058

Hello everybody, i have just made something new(hopefully) in the community of minecraft !!!

A painting T.V. [Frame]

{i dont know how to put pictures:S}
[simg]http://i51.tinypic.com/eju877.jpg[/simg]

and the template 





[ The tv is placed with two 2x2 pictures, so i can save the karate kid picture, so it spans over a 2x4 block.
The speakers are the a 1x2 verticle block, or even the small version; a 1x1 block.]

OR you can watch this video i put up on youtube!!







Skip to :20 if you want to see the t.v. right away.


----------



## Logan (Oct 14, 2010)

^ I don't get it..


----------



## Owen (Oct 14, 2010)

EDIT:
I fully explored this mine.

47 piles of redstone dust
9 diamonds
4 blocks of iron ore

And a bunch of coal that I didn't bother with.

It had only a few mobs in it!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 17, 2010)

http://imgur.com/a/HZpAZ


----------



## EVH (Oct 17, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


>


 
Push button, receive bacon 

anyway, I just did my first mining expedition, 9 iron blocks and about 26 coal. One mob, why no iron


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/4101778/1/minecraft?h=c0bc10
First few images are what I've been working on.
That will all be filled with water, and is loosely based on this:





After that, my old (second) house. It's decent, but you can't see half of it 

After that, just some nice "high-def" scenery.

Thoughts?
-statue


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 19, 2010)

Logan said:


> ^ I don't get it..


 
it's a T.V. :fp what is there not to get.


----------



## Logan (Oct 19, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/4101778/1/minecraft?h=c0bc10
> First few images are what I've been working on.
> That will all be filled with water, and is loosely based on this:
> 
> ...


 Made that a few days ago 

will post pics of my updated world.


buelercuber said:


> it's a T.V. :fp what is there not to get.


 
I get that it's a T.V. I mean, how'd he make it?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 19, 2010)

Logan said:


> I get that it's a T.V. I mean, how'd he make it?


 
Texture modification of paintings.


----------



## shelley (Oct 19, 2010)

Doo doo doo, just doing some decorati... OH MY GOD!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 19, 2010)

shelley said:


> Doo doo doo, just doing some decorati... OH MY GOD!
> ~picture~


 OCRAP IT'S *HIM*!

I keep on thinking I see him, then look again and am all "whew, no."


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 19, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> OCRAP IT'S *HIM*!
> 
> I keep on thinking I see him, then look again and am all "whew, no."


 
Just wait until Notch adds Him without telling anybody.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 19, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Just wait until Notch adds Him without telling anybody.


 

That would be awesome.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok, after watching many, many, many videos, I am seriously considering getting Minecraft.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 20, 2010)

For 13.50, just get it. You will fall in love. <3


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 20, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> For 13.50, just get it. You will fall in love. <3


 
That is what I am hoping


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't made enough time for Minecraft recently. I have a lot of deadlines coming up though, so that should inspire me to play


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 20, 2010)

Haha, Charlie - that's always how it works.


----------



## Owen (Oct 21, 2010)

I founds meself a dungeon!






I brightened the pic a bit for better advisability.


----------



## Toad (Oct 21, 2010)

How many blocks deeper than sea level do you generally have to go before you find anything interesting?

I'm about 30 blocks down so far and still only finding stone with occasional coal and iron...


----------



## Lorken (Oct 21, 2010)

Once you are about lava level, you start finding redstone and diamond. I'm having a hard time finding iron though


----------



## Innocence (Oct 21, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Once you are about lava level, you start finding redstone and diamond. I'm having a hard time finding iron though


 
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=28299

This can help with all mining in general, especially the block probability. Once you're at the optimal level, it all boils down to luck


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 22, 2010)

Just got Alpha. I can't play anymore tonight because I have to sleep, but I am currently in a cave waiting out the night


----------



## Logan (Oct 22, 2010)

Currently building this. 5 diamond pics later, and i'm almost halfway done... me needs dynamite...


----------



## Edam (Oct 22, 2010)

guess i'll post a few things, barely play single player anymore, survival multiplayer is way better. 

this is the main dome of an underwater city me and a friend are building, built at the bottom of a huge ocean. Took an insane amount of sand to get the water out after building the dome






Large cotton sheep!





huge tower that somone's building in this server





we recently switched to a new map, there were some awesome things on the old one but I don't have pictures


----------



## Innocence (Oct 23, 2010)

Edam said:


> guess i'll post a few things, barely play single player anymore, survival multiplayer is way better.


 
But...why? The lack of HP is so limiting, and basically the only thing that makes it worthwhile is you can play with friends...Might as well play creative.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2010)

Bought Alpha today.

/life



Spoiler



lol not really, I think its good, but I couldn't see myself playing it for more than ~1 hour at a time.

Oh, and I keep losing my house, how do I not lose my house? So far, every night, I've had to build another one because I lost my other one <_<



EDIT: Just found my house 

This game really isn't on my side, so far it's been 4 days, I have found no coal at all, and I just found an iron mine -.-

EDIT2: 5th night, still no coal -.-


----------



## Lorken (Oct 23, 2010)

Why don't you try a new map? Also, build your first house near your spawn point so you find it easily. Also, cheers Logan for that video, I'm gonna try build that too! Today actually, I just made my first Minecart station (don't know where they should go though).


----------



## Owen (Oct 24, 2010)

Redstone shows up around 7 blocks from the bottom of the map. I think diamond is about the same.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 24, 2010)

THIS GAME IS AMAZING! Wow I never thought I'd find a Minecraft thread on this forum xD It's everywhere!


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok, I'm getting better.
I have a base built, and learning how to make items. I love this game.


----------



## Logan (Oct 24, 2010)

<3 <3 dynamite!

Gunna make me a cannon! Ride some pigs to the effing moon!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 24, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Bought Alpha today.
> 
> /life
> 
> ...


 
Found coal on 7th night 

I actually found my other house, but I smashed it apart to make the current house bigger 

And I also did this so I don't lose this one



Spoiler











The reason I don't have any items along the bottom inventory thing is because when I was building this, I fell off the top and died >_<


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 25, 2010)

Deweyspunkis said:


> THIS GAME IS AMAZING! Wow I never thought I'd find a Minecraft thread on this forum xD It's everywhere!




Err... really?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 28, 2010)

*300kb 1000x1000 picture incoming*



Spoiler











Basically I decided to circumnavigate the continent of my Minecraft main world. Unfortunately as you can see my route was quite different than expected, and I didn't bring a compass so I was quite lost. Eventually I will finish circling this giant pond and go out to map the continent fully. 

BTW: by "Expected route" that is the route I thought I was going to take, and the route I thought I was going until I made that image. _That_ is why I should have brought a compass with me. Plus I'm not sure what the cardinal directions are on that map; I think up-right is North and right-down is East, but I have to check it.

Sidenote: the isolated area to the bottom was when I was trying to change my spawn point, because I got the coordinates mixed up


----------



## Lorken (Oct 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> *300kb 1000x1000 picture incoming*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How the hell did you map your world?

Also, Logan, did your mob trap work? Mines doesn't spawn guys for some reason, maybe its not big enough


----------



## aronpm (Oct 28, 2010)

Cartograph


----------



## Innocence (Oct 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Cartograph


 
Which I don't think is in the spirit of minecraft. To paraphrase Saxton Hale: Everything should be done with your BARE HANDS!

And MS Paint. Or Gimp. Or Photoshop. Use REAL CARTOGRAPHY like a MAN!


----------



## aronpm (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah, because explorers don't make maps. Ever.

Also, baww against the spirit. I hacked in diamond armor, gold blocks, diamonds picks, minecart tracks, TNT, etc. I don't care.


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Saxton Hale: Everything should be done with your BARE HANDS!


 
You and your Australium!


----------



## Innocence (Oct 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Yeah, because explorers don't make maps. Ever.
> 
> Also, baww against the spirit. I hacked in diamond armor, gold blocks, diamonds picks, minecart tracks, TNT, etc. I don't care.


 


Innocence said:


> You should never make a map of your minecraft territory.



Now, the reason I said this was...Oh wait, I never said this.



Innocence said:


> Use REAL CARTOGRAPHY like a MAN!



THIS is what I said. What you said about


aronpm said:


> Yeah, because explorers don't make maps. Ever.


 helps my case a lot, because do you know how explorers made maps? By EXPLORING the terrain and then DRAWING it. Not using a program to extract the data and then automatically generating them.



aronpm said:


> Also, baww against the spirit. I hacked in diamond armor, gold blocks, diamonds picks, minecart tracks, TNT, etc. I don't care.


Why not just play on creative?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 30, 2010)

Because Creative has a lot less features than Alpha. Also, I don't care what you think; this is a sandbox game and I will play however I like.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 30, 2010)

But still, like what do you even do? I enjoy the exploring for diamond and getting killed by monsters every once in a while and making all of my structures easily accessible, how hard the game is makes it fun, if you already have everything you need, what would you be digging for?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 30, 2010)

Lorken said:


> But still, like what do you even do? I enjoy the exploring for diamond and getting killed by monsters every once in a while and making all of my structures easily accessible, how hard the game is makes it fun, if you already have everything you need, what would you be digging for?


 
I like building, and yes, I like exploring caves. I tend to hoard materials, I have a giant storage room with large chests for all my iron, coal, diamonds, gold, wood, torches, redstone, etc. I even have 3 large chests full of food.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Oct 30, 2010)

Lorken said:


> How the hell did you map your world?
> 
> Also, Logan, did your mob trap work? Mines doesn't spawn guys for some reason, maybe its not big enough


Mobs only spawn at least 24m away from you (except for spawners).


----------



## Innocence (Oct 31, 2010)

The update is out!


........And I can't download it yet.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, Hell is terrifying.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 31, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Well, Hell is terrifying.


 
Umm...yeah. I entered the "Nether" and went back through my portal...Turns out I'm someplace underground for some reason.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Found coal on 7th night
> 
> I actually found my other house, but I smashed it apart to make the current house bigger
> 
> ...


 
Started building a glass bridge to the top of there 



Spoiler


----------



## Logan (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes my mob trap did work. It goes out 60 in each direction (120x120).

"Nether" literally made me cry a bit. It sounds like chewbacca+dying baby+ played backwards. It gets worse and worse too.
Also, the Ghasts are scary as, well, Hell. Lastly, never, NEVER attack a pigmanzombiething mob!!


I hate how your stuff immediately disappears when you die too.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 31, 2010)

Logan said:


> I hate how your stuff immediately disappears when you die too.


 
That's a bug that will not stay.


----------



## Logan (Oct 31, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> That's a bug that will not stay.


 
Yeah, I read that right after I posted. Forgot to edit.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted or whatever, but damn.


----------



## Meep (Oct 31, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Well, Hell is terrifying.


 
TONIGHT WE MINE IN HELL

First thing I found there was a mushroom lol

http://imgur.com/rQYTo.jpg


----------



## deepSubDiver (Oct 31, 2010)

I still don't see the advantage in going into the Nether. Except for the indefinate light sources, there is nothing that would lure me inside. Also, it somehow messes around with my spawnpoints. 1/16 is a little too much for my likings.

I like the biomes a lot!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2010)

wtf is wrong with this water!?



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2010)

Uhh... So I just fell into a very deep cave, and there seems to be nothing around me (can't dig or place anything down), and I can't see anything, I have no coal or torches. What can I do to get out/kill myself?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Uhh... So I just fell into a very deep cave, and there seems to be nothing around me (can't dig or place anything down), and I can't see anything, I have no coal or torches. What can I do to get out/kill myself?


 
just dig down until you reach lava. Hopefully.


----------



## Edward (Oct 31, 2010)

Yup, look down, hold left mouse button, hope to die.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Uhh... So I just fell into a very deep cave, and there seems to be nothing around me (*can't dig or place anything down*), and I can't see anything, I have no coal or torches. What can I do to get out/kill myself?
> ...



I tried that, and nothing happens when I dig -.-


----------



## Edward (Oct 31, 2010)

Are your tools strong enough? You might be like, trying to get through obsidian with a stone pickaxe (takes a WHILE)


----------



## Logan (Oct 31, 2010)

I feel like creating a new world, and trek through the biomes for a few days.


----------



## Owen (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm loving the update! I made an outpost in The Nether.

Also, you can hit Ghast bombs back to them. It's pretty fun, and bit like volley ball.


----------



## Meep (Oct 31, 2010)

Wtf I keep finding craploads of mushrooms here:

http://i.imgur.com/SEh7L.png

I used my fishing rod to reel in the ghasts and used my sword =P


----------



## Logan (Oct 31, 2010)

Make some yummy soup!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2010)

Edward said:


> Are your tools strong enough? You might be like, trying to get through obsidian with a stone pickaxe (takes a WHILE)



I was actually just using my hand 

But somehow I managed to walk around long enough to find water, and drowned myself


----------



## aronpm (Oct 31, 2010)

Silly cows.

Started a new world but used a program to clone my base (and all my materials etc) over. I wanted biomes.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 1, 2010)

^^ What would that program be may I ask? EDIT: forget it. Also, you don't need to move to a different world for all the new stuff, I just went through a portal and walked a while, build another portal and here I am, far away from home but with changing environments and stuff 

I love these biomes, also, anyone notice that when you stop on a frozen lake (ice) you still keep moving for a bit? That's so cool


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bump.

Last post 2 weeks ago wtf?

Just created a new world and got this as my spawn point -.-


----------



## Lorken (Nov 15, 2010)

lol. I loaded my world, only to find that I had to start a new game, I was nowhere at all. Exploring the new world I'm in for a while, I saw some torches going into a cave, I went in and found that it was one of my expropriation digs I had done and then I see my large stone tower in the distance, WTF? Is there a way to restore my old spawn point? Right now, all I have is a portal to the nether to quickly get to my base from my spawn.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 2, 2010)

*Revives*

Hey there cubers, I'm setting up a SMP server as was discussed earlier. It's very non-permanent at the moment and will be up when I feel like it, but I may as well give out the IP for you guys to try every now and then. Still working things out though. Take out the spaces and lower each number by 1. (Did it for security.)

3 3 1 . 3 4 4 . 5 8 . 2 3

Open to suggestions and whatnot. As to a better alternative than just running this on my laptop would be good too.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 2, 2010)

Dammit. This thread made me discover Minecraft. Now I am hopelessly addicted... ;A;


----------



## Innocence (Dec 2, 2010)

So... I've had 2 people on the server so far. They quit without saying bye (which is rude )

It doesn't use up too much bandwidth, so expect it to be on whenever I'm on.

Giant cube is coming up.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Innocence said:


> So... I've had 2 people on the server so far. They quit without saying bye (which is rude )
> 
> It doesn't use up too much bandwidth, so expect it to be on whenever I'm on.
> 
> Giant cube is coming up.


sorry D:


----------



## Innocence (Dec 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> sorry D:


 
It's ok, you gave me your reason 

So...this server is kinda just laggy SSP until we get like 3 people actually building something at once.

What's the vote on turning monsters/animals/pvp on?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Innocence said:


> It's ok, you gave me your reason
> 
> So...this server is kinda just laggy SSP until we get like 3 people actually building something at once.
> 
> What's the vote on turning monsters/animals/pvp on?


minecraft isnt minecraft unless creepers can explode your face.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> minecraft isnt minecraft unless creepers can explode your face.


 
So that's yes to which of those? We need interchangable difficulty, right now it's hard or peaceful.


----------



## Owen (Dec 2, 2010)

I build a combonation lock for my bank vault yesterday. Pretty cool.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 2, 2010)

Server died, after I accidentally flooded it with lava. And fixed it (mostly). Needs cleaning up now though.

So...off for the night I think.

2 2 0 . 2 3 3 . 4 7 . 1 2

Half-finished Rubik's cube also, but I don't think it's going to get finished properly ever. It looks awesome from the spawn though. I'll probably do a bigger version that looks better.

So this server is creative-ish, and I'll probably do another one that's completely legit with pvp and monsters


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Server died, after I accidentally flooded it with lava. And fixed it (mostly). Needs cleaning up now though.
> 
> So...off for the night I think.
> 
> ...


 
yay for crash. I had a fix for it too D:


----------



## Innocence (Dec 3, 2010)

Server is back online : 2 2 0 . 2 3 3 . 4 7 . 1 2

If you really didn't know, remove the spaces >.<

We should build some stuff, because building stuff is fun.


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2010)

My bad :T
Didn't know TNT would kill stuff.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> My bad :T
> Didn't know TNT would kill stuff.


 
Hehe.

Umm, there's a massive fire, but Elliot isn't crashing anymore, it's safe to return. If you do crash, set render distance lower.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 3, 2010)

And the server is off for another day!


This day's accomplishments as a group: We have 3 admins and 2 ops. Mostly spontaneous. One of them isn't a cuber.

A MASSIVE FOREST FIRE. Which caused crashes all around, and still exists.
An underground tunnel system.
A large circular room (100 diameter) nearly finished.
The foundations for some random's pyramid house started (really large)
A 1 bit adder for the sake of it.
A rollercoaster system that doesn't work and isn't finished
A tower. A storage area.

Will be back up when I wake up tomorrow. Remember to join, it's getting pretty good.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 3, 2010)

Server is online! 2 2 0 . 2 3 3 . 4 7 . 1 2

Come and get it while it's hot.


Mods, if there's a problem with me bumping this thread to tell people the server is on/off, let me know.


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

Innocence said:


> A 1 bit *adder* for the *snake* of it.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 4, 2010)

Server's down again!


This day's accomplishments as a group: Lost an Admin, revamped the rank settings. Now only 2 admins.

Really annoyed a guy by stripping him of admin priveleges. Good riddance, if he's going to be that immature.

Finished my round room, named it "The Ring" and made a boat elevator to the surface in the centre.
We finished whatsisname's pyramid. It's freaking huge.
Killzre played with his minecarts some more. Not sure what he accomplished.
Made everything prettier, expanded the storeroom, added an incinerator. 

Server will be back up tomorrow. Please join, the server isn't that cube-related at the moment.


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Server's down again!
> 
> 
> This day's accomplishments as a group: Lost an Admin, revamped the rank settings. Now only 2 admins.
> ...


 
;-; I wanted to see it as soon as it was finished. I'll defintately be there  Let's make some more huge stuff.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> ;-; I wanted to see it as soon as it was finished. I'll defintately be there  Let's make some more huge stuff.


 
Well, guess what? The server is back up! 2 2 0 . 2 3 3 . 4 7 . 1 2

Come on in, wipe your feet before you go inside.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2010)

/me just remembered that Edward has been using my account for months.
We can't both be on at the same time. ha!


----------



## Your Mother (Dec 5, 2010)

SOOO MUCH LAGG


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2010)

Your mother has so much lagg?


----------



## Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

You should get another computer and dedicate it only to being a server, if you're serious about this mayne.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> You should get another computer and dedicate it only to being a server, if you're serious about this mayne.


 
Yeah.

(I'm not. We wanted a server, so I set one up. If anyone else has a better server, let me know.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 5, 2010)

I just downloaded it. Pretty fun, still can't get past the first night. Can't seem to find any coal.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I just downloaded it. Pretty fun, still can't get past the first night. Can't seem to find any coal.


 
If you have a small shelter it doesn't matter if you don't find coal the first night. Monsters don't spawn within about 26 blocks of you, so even if your shelter is pitch black, they won't spawn if you're in there.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 5, 2010)

Guys, please come back. We have a new map, and everything seems to have stabilised. There shall be no fire. We're building awesome stuff.

That said, I'm going to eat breakfast, but elliotp and Statue(Who is actually Edward) are on.


----------



## Chapuunka (Dec 5, 2010)

I really want to download this, but I'm doubting my crappy computer would be able to run it smoothly.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just made a fireplace and im working on a waterslide!


----------



## Innocence (Dec 5, 2010)

If nobody wants to use the server right now I'll probably shut it down.

Any takers? It's running quite well at the moment.


----------



## Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

Innocence said:


> If nobody wants to use the server right now I'll probably shut it down.
> 
> Any takers? It's running quite well at the moment.


 
Dun shut it D: The cube mayne...

To those who don't know, we're building a huge cube. I mean, huge.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> Dun shut it D: The cube mayne...
> 
> To those who don't know, we're building a huge cube. I mean, huge.


 
Help Edward (A Stachu impersonator) build the cube! It's awesome! And I'm leaving for 3 hours.


----------



## Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

Yo umm, the cube is basically done. I'm clearing any and all projects near it. JT, remember how you made your combo locks and such. Anything near the cube is being wiped out, to make it looks better. Any objections?

EDIT: acutally, no need for that :I Projects stay, just getting rid of natural trees and stuff.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 5, 2010)

Can someone put in dummy terms, what exatcly is Minecraft, and what do you do in it?


----------



## Owen (Dec 5, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Can someone put in dummy terms, what exatcly is Minecraft, and what do you do in it?


 
It's a game that you will proceed to google.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 5, 2010)

You build things. There's a survival aspect to it, but that's kind of an afterthought after the first night. It's really hard to explain, so check out some videos about it- that'll be more helpful. Here's one on the first night, which gives you a good sense of what the controls are, etc.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_DgNK3zHJ4
And here's another one showing something someone built after they've been playing for a while (long, long time): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwYtxPiwCG8&feature=fvst


----------



## Innocence (Dec 5, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Can someone put in dummy terms, what exatcly is Minecraft, and what do you do in it?


 
Placing blocks while running from skeletons.

Or something like that. 



EDIT: Server is down, do not be alarmed. My computer has a cold, attempting to fix. Now I remember why I should've been running Linux.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 7, 2010)

So the server is back up, on Linux with Hey0 which means - More features and greater stability. (I hope.)

There may be some problems with the rank system and whatnot to start with, but you guys are free to play with it.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Dec 12, 2010)

is the server down?


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 12, 2010)

I tnt nuked the nethers. So much fun. When you leave the nethers it gets paused and when you come back to the nethers the paused will unpause. The map was destroyed. One pig was left.


----------



## Meep (Dec 12, 2010)

Minecraft's going into Beta on Dec. 20th lol. Price will go up to 15 euros I think, along with no free future updates (If you haven't already bought it).


----------



## Innocence (Dec 12, 2010)

Meep said:


> Minecraft's going into Beta on Dec. 20th lol. Price will go up to 15 euros I think, along with no free future updates (If you haven't already bought it).


 
This.

And yes, the server is down. Running it ALL the time is taking up too much time and energy, so I'm not going to be running the server unless somebody has a major project they want to build.

For the other times, try out this server, it's awesome! Remember to read the OP *carefully.* http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1014&t=97035&sid=14cb1360264354680a2c546eb58a7a32

The term "no free future updates" is not true. What Mojang is doing is removing the clause in the license agreement that says that people who bought the game will get ALL free future updates for free.

There is a big difference between NO free future updates and not getting ALL free updates for free.


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2010)

Decided to delete all my old crap saves and start a new one, no inventory edits or anything else. Going well. Found diamonds and stuff, making my spawn point a nice place to be 

Glad I got pictures of the cube before the server went down lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yay Beta is out


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 20, 2010)

I hate the chest bug in Beta....


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 20, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> I hate the chest bug in Beta....



Fixed within half an hour of the beta release


----------



## Logan (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't see any big differences in Beta.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Logan said:


> I don't see any big differences in Beta.



TREES DIE.


----------



## Olji (Dec 20, 2010)

didnt get money fast enough to buy alpha, is there any penalty for buying beta? since it doesnt say something like that at their homepage, looks like when they sold alpha, just a little more expensive...


----------



## Logan (Dec 20, 2010)

People who bought Alpha get ALL future updates.
People who buy Beta (or above), may have to pay for updates and the final release. (correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## Innocence (Dec 21, 2010)

Logan said:


> People who bought Alpha get ALL future updates.
> People who buy Beta (or above), may have to pay for updates and the final release. (correct me if i'm wrong)


 
You're wrong. 

At least, partially wrong. It has been confirmed that you WON'T have to pay for the final release, but you WILL have to pay for the expansions that I don't think Notch has even thought of yet.

anyway, I'm kind of bored of SMP, although I might bring the server back at some stage now that the new improvements are out...In the meantime, I've been building a calculator with a 7-segment display (Hexadecimal). It's nearly done, I just need to add the binary-decimal decoder for the second half of the numbers. Screenshots (and maybe video) when it's done. Nothing fancy, but it's pretty cool. This one is just to see if I can, I'll probably make a super duper (2 digit) one with a cooler display and more compact parts later on. This one has taken AT LEAST 15 hours (I haven't been counting) so I won't do it straight away.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol.. I got the Beta version of this game in a ..... illegal.. fashion. Can't play multiplayer though. Just started out. I made a sword+ armour from leather.


----------



## Olji (Dec 21, 2010)

phew, so not too much lost for being a lte buyer then?, gonna get this as soon as i can, cant wait to get freaked out by exploding "penises" (to quote SeaNanners ;D)


----------



## Logan (Dec 22, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> phew, so not too much lost for being a lte buyer then?, gonna get this as soon as i can, cant wait to get freaked out by exploding "penises" (to quote SeaNanners ;D)


 
If you think creepers are scary, NEVER go to the Nether. *goes into corner and cries*


----------



## Olji (Dec 22, 2010)

how do you get there then, read about some zombie pigmen should be there...
EDIT: the ghasts in hell is probably pretty scary too I bet...


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2010)

Here you go bro

I personally don't care for the nether. Maybe I'm just scared :I


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm lucky, bought the alpha 5 hours before beta and the price rise 

So far so good. Had no idea what I was doing and died by monsters the first night. Then watched a tutorial, built a house on the highest hill and proceeded to dig a 101x8x8 hole all the way to the bedrock. Now I have 14 gold ingots, 32 redstone and ~4900 cobblestone 

Next on my list is to figure out what's so special about redstone and to make something with it. Seems to glow when you walk on it.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 22, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> what's so special about redstone


Nothing, seriously. You will never find a practical use for redstone. 

That said, you can make stuff like


> a calculator with a 7-segment display (Hexadecimal).


 with it.


----------



## Truncator (Dec 22, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Nothing, seriously. You will never find a practical use for redstone.
> 
> That said, you can make stuff like [a calculator with a 7-segment display (Hexadecimal).] with it.


You can make locks and pressure plate-activated double doors and other stuff like that. It's actually pretty fun to mess around with.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 22, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Nothing, seriously. You will never find a practical use for redstone. .


 
Minecart stations.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 22, 2010)

I got minecraft 3 days before the beta. I take back any words I said about it being stupid. It's really fun.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 26, 2010)

AustinReed said:


> I got minecraft 3 days before the beta. I take back any words I said about it being stupid. It's really fun.


 
EVERYONE who says this game isn't fun really needs to play it, because it's one of those games that you just don't "get" until you play it. Which is why I'm looking forward to the demo version Notch said would be coming out some time soon.


@Everyone who responded to my controversial (and wrong) statement: The statement was half joke, half vague. What I was really (half) saying is that redstone has a very easy learning curve, and needs to be improved with reasons for advanced implementations. Robotic blocks, something like that.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 28, 2010)

Is the server down? And why?


----------



## Logan (Dec 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Is the server down? And why?


 


Innocence said:


> And yes, the server is down. Running it ALL the time is taking up too much time and energy, so I'm not going to be running the server unless somebody has a major project they want to build.


...


----------



## Narraeson (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have to login online to get it updated? I use my brother's account offline and he won't tell me his password, even though he barely even plays :|


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 28, 2010)

I got Eden for my ipod, which is as close to real minecraft as apps can be. It's basically like minecraft classic and it's really fun. I've created a 7 story fireman house with a sliding pole.. and chock full of TNT.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 28, 2010)

I spent ages on a multiplayer server mining for rare elements. They had a locked chest feature. It didn't work properly. I lost full iron set, diamond sword, 12 gold, 100 iron, 5 diamonds. I raged. They've "fixed it now"...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 28, 2010)

what servers do u guys go on? I wanna join. Im pretty good at minecraft. Find diamonds within atleast half hour of starting. Biggest preoject is a HUGE wood box reaching up to the map end


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 29, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> what servers do u guys go on? I wanna join. Im pretty good at minecraft. Find diamonds within atleast half hour of starting. Biggest preoject is a HUGE wood box reaching up to the map end


 
71.237.86.122:25565
There's a town at x = -40, z = 600. You should be able to find my house


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 29, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> what servers do u guys go on? I wanna join. Im pretty good at minecraft. Find diamonds within atleast half hour of starting. Biggest preoject is a HUGE wood box reaching up to the map end



[email protected] lern2kastle.

also, does anyone know how to fix this on an "alpha" server?

[INFO] Starting minecraft server version Beta 1.1_02
[INFO] Loading properties
[INFO] Starting Minecraft server on 192.168.0.3:25565
[INFO] Preparing level "world"
[INFO] Preparing start region
[INFO] Done! For help, type "help" or "?"
*[WARNING] Can't keep up! Did the system time change, or is the server overloaded?*
[INFO] ben1996123 [/192.168.0.3:51469] logged in with entity id 20
[INFO] ben1996123 lost connection: disconnect.genericReason

*This comes up before I even try to log in.*

EDIT: @wood box; didnt you say you were going to burn it down anyway?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 29, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> [email protected] lern2kastle.
> 
> also, does anyone know how to fix this on an "alpha" server?
> 
> ...


 
your computer sucks............ thats the issue.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys, check this out.

m.roxbot.com

It's a hardcore SMP server. All items are allowed; and if you die, you get banned for three hours. That is the most fun I have ever had dying.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 30, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> Guys, check this out.
> 
> m.roxbot.com
> 
> It's a hardcore SMP server. All items are allowed; and if you die, you get banned for three hours. That is the most fun I have ever had dying.


 

When I tried connecting, I got a 'bad login' error. I bought the beta, and it doesn't seem to think so. However, I first torrented it to try it out, so do I need to re-download it?

Never mind, I did have to re-download the launcher... It's kay now.


----------



## Truncator (Jan 1, 2011)

I was bored, so I decided to build this windmill.



Spoiler















Maybe I'll make a video of the SMP server I'm playing on.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 2, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> [email protected] lern2kastle.
> 
> also, does anyone know how to fix this on an "alpha" server?
> 
> ...


 
lolben.

That happens to me every time I first start up, but it doesn't stop me from running the server. Does it stop you?

Hey everyone, I've been hosting the server a bit lately, as a friend of mine likes to play multiplayer with me. I'm not sure whether I'll bother advertising, just saying that there's a chance it'll be there.

In a couple of hours I'll most likely put it on.


----------



## Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it the same IP as before?


----------



## Innocence (Jan 2, 2011)

Edward said:


> Is it the same IP as before?


 
Ah, sorry, forgot to mention it. Yes, it is the same IP as before, which is 220.233.47.12 (I think.)
Correct me if I'm wrong 

I just need to eat some breakfast and do some stuff and it will be up. I'll probably edit this post...or make a new one if there's a new post.

EDIT: Server is up. /EDIT


----------



## Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

Good to see great stuff still being built


----------



## Innocence (Jan 2, 2011)

Ben. I don't care how, but you're crashing the server. So I banned you. Kthxbai


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Ben. I don't care how, but you're crashing the server. So I banned you. Kthxbai



-__-

...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 2, 2011)

lolinnocence.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 2, 2011)

Edward said:


> Good to see great stuff still being built



Not to mention being destroyed. Can you guess what the solution was to getting rid of this TNT?


----------



## Innocence (Jan 2, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> -__-
> 
> ...


 
Well, that's the easiest way to ensure you don't try to log in again. You weren't able to play anyway. I'll unban tomorrow or something and see if it's fixed...

@Stachu: Lolstachu

@Rinfiyks: Nice picture. I like the angle.


----------



## Logan (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm more interested in the building aspect of the game, so I use a cheating program that gives me materials. I built a square 1, 2x2, and 3x3, as well as a fairly simple house and a kind of cool sun (see the last picture).


Spoiler


----------



## maggot (Jan 8, 2011)

ive been waiting for the minecraft thread to come back. 
does anyone feel like the music is inspired from death cab for cutie 'brothers on a hotel bed' ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZWZo-rnciE


----------



## aronpm (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/ey676/minecraft_meets_rubiks_cube_tshirt/

Oh look at that


----------



## Edward (Jan 8, 2011)

That brick in a that world better not be what I think it is

POISONANGEL!!!!! ;-;


----------



## Innocence (Jan 8, 2011)

Edward said:


> That brick in a that world better not be what I think it is
> 
> POISONANGEL!!!!! ;-;


 
...Wut?


MichaelP. : Now come to our server and build a square-1 10x that size with us.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 9, 2011)

1) Learn that sneaking hides your name when behind a wall. Like a ninja.
2) Find a PVP multiplayer server.
3) Lol to self when someone fails to type a private message and tells the coordinates of the mod/member secret base in group chat.
4) Walk 15 minutes to the base, being very careful not to get caught.
5) Nearly die of shock when you turn a corner and come face to face with a sheep.
6) Make it to their base which turns out to be a cave system dug out of a massive mountain range.
7) Sneak to the top of one of the mountains, narrowly avoiding getting caught by a member.
8) What next?


----------



## Innocence (Jan 9, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> 1) Learn that sneaking hides your name when behind a wall. Like a ninja.
> 2) Find a PVP multiplayer server.
> 3) Lol to self when someone fails to type a private message and tells the coordinates of the mod/member secret base in group chat.
> 4) Walk 15 minutes to the base, being very careful not to get caught.
> ...


 
8) ?????
9) Profit.


----------



## Edward (Jan 9, 2011)

Innocence said:


> .*..Wut?*
> 
> 
> MichaelP. : Now come to our server and build a square-1 10x that size with us.


 
Poisonangel's huge brick base? With the rooms and stuff? I thought that it was blown up D:


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 9, 2011)

Is the server online? Or am I doinitrong.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 9, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Is the server online? Or am I doinitrong.


 
Nope, it's offline. 

Probably won't be online for the next week, everyone. (Or until further notice)


----------



## Owen (Jan 11, 2011)

Innocence said:


> 8) ?????
> 9) Profit.


 
GO AWAY BAD MEME.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 11, 2011)

Broken torch.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 18, 2011)

What the hell?






4 squids in a tiny lake 1 block deep


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed any of the new updates on Beta? I like the new wood types, but the dyes and lapiz lazuli are just amazing.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 22, 2011)

I just downloaded the mod for beta 1.2_02 called Single player commands. DUDE ITS EPIC.


----------



## Edward (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm so glad, I think those damn squids are gone. Black wool is now obtainable through black sheep


----------



## Innocence (Jan 22, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I just downloaded the mod for beta 1.2_02 called Single player commands. DUDE ITS EPIC.


 
DAMMIT THERE'S AN UPDATE!

Sorry. But I have to reinstall this mod SO much. It is very epic though.


@Edward: They shouldn't be gone...Black sheep have always been there. Are you positive they're out? I don't think Notch would remove something* he just put in.


*A new mob


----------



## Edward (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh, I thought black sheep came along with the new trees. I haven't any squid in a while...


----------



## Truncator (Jan 22, 2011)

Edward said:


> Oh, I thought black sheep came along with the new trees. I haven't any squid in a while...


Squids are definitely still there. Black sheep and new trees were both added with the squids in the 1.2 update.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 22, 2011)

from the looks of it kind of reminds me of Garry's mod


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mods are fun to make. so far ive made a block with the resistance of sound, Resistance to explosions is higher than even that of obsidian, and makes the glass sound when breaking. 
A 'wand' (stick) that sets the spawn point wherever one right clicks it.
and a 'wand' (stick) and waypoint (another block) the wand teleports the user to wherever the block is.

Really simple stuff. But Im just learning.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 22, 2011)

Is there a download anywhere for that Single Player Commands Mod?


----------



## Logan (Jan 22, 2011)

Google is your friend. Search "Single Player Commands Minecraft Mod" and it'll probably come up.

I might get into mods. What programs are you using Gears?


----------



## Innocence (Jan 22, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> from the looks of it kind of reminds me of Garry's mod


 
Minecraft is like Garry's Mod in that they are both Sandbox games.

Just like Age of Empires is like Command and Conquer in that they are both RTS games.

@Logan: Ooh ooh!

I'll bet you he's using a Java Decompiler/Compiler!


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 22, 2011)

Logan said:


> Google is your friend. Search "Single Player Commands Minecraft Mod" and it'll probably come up.
> 
> I might get into mods. What programs are you using Gears?


 
I hate that I do it, but I tend to ask something, and then directly after, search it on Google. I did it, and I've been playing with tons of TNT for the last hour.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 22, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> I hate that I do it, but I tend to ask something, and then directly after, search it on Google. I did it, and I've been playing with tons of TNT for the last hour.


 
TNT is seriously the least exciting thing you can do with single player commands. You can mess with physics, copy/paste, change the time of day, spawn mobs, warp instantly to the nether, instantly mine... :3


----------



## Logan (Jan 23, 2011)

I just remembered how addicted I was, when i was younger, to age of empires... there goes my weekend.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 23, 2011)

Logan said:


> I just remembered how addicted I was, when i was younger, to age of empires... there goes my weekend.


 
Civilization II. Now that was a good game.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 23, 2011)

We done talking about non-minecraft games yet? 

I'm kind of bored of minecraft for the time being...I'd like it if they could make redstone more precise, I'm making some cool stuff with note blocks, but it's all ugly and not timed properly.


----------



## Logan (Jan 23, 2011)

Innocence said:


> We done talking about non-minecraft games yet?
> 
> I'm kind of bored of minecraft for the time being...I'd like it if they could make redstone more precise, I'm making some cool stuff with note blocks, but it's all ugly and not timed properly.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 23, 2011)

Me and Ben change the World


----------



## Dylan (Jan 23, 2011)

I got bored after digging about a bloody 2 mile tunnel to find out it didnt save.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 25, 2011)

I just made a 4-level full length TNT cannon with a redstone repeater between the 3rd and 4th levels. Anyone else made a cannon yet?
Also, I utilized the new Beta updates and cloth block dyes to make a 10x10x10block 3x3 with the Japanese Color Scheme, but I placed a lava pit inside(stupid, I know) and it burned down. which also sucked because I had a 2 block high story inside of each layer of the cube, and a water elevator-thing in the corner. Am I the only one on here who either cubes all day or plays Minecraft all day?


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, what is the server number?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 26, 2011)

2 2 0 . 2 3 3 . 4 7 . 1 2


----------



## Truncator (Jan 26, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Am I the only one on here who either cubes all day or plays Minecraft all day?


Yeah, I mostly play Minecraft and maybe do OH every once and a while.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 26, 2011)

Truncator said:


> Yeah, I mostly play Minecraft and maybe do OH every once and a while.


 
FINALLY! Except for the OH part, I suck at OH.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I tend to minecraft more than I cube.

Hey, can everyone stop giving out my IP address for a while please? Not only is the server semi-retired, as explained a couple of pages ago, but I don't even have an up-to-date server mod installed until bukkit is out. It's pretty pointless.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 26, 2011)

Minecraft is killing me... sssllllooowwwllllyyy......

EDIT: I hate this post. I think it is rather stupid, I don;t know why I did that..


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.ustream.tv/machinima

Notch will be there in half an hour and everyone is going crazy.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 20, 2011)

After coming across this game and wondering if I should play it, I remembered I saw a thread on it on Speed solving. After reading this thread, I really really want to play, but I have decided not to play until the summer. I still have to finnish beating Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 and I play COD. Also, hw and music (violin). 

Am I making a good choice?


----------



## Edward (Feb 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> After coming across this game and wondering if I should play it, I remembered I saw a thread on it on Speed solving. After reading this thread, I really really want to play, but I have decided not to play until the summer. I still have to finnish beating Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 and I play COD. Also, hw and music (violin).
> 
> Am I making a good choice?


 
Here's what I think


----------



## Xishem (Feb 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> After coming across this game and wondering if I should play it, I remembered I saw a thread on it on Speed solving. After reading this thread, I really really want to play, but I have decided not to play until the summer. I still have to finnish beating Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 and I play COD. Also, hw and music (violin).
> 
> Am I making a good choice?



Minecraft is better than Roller Coaster Tycoon or CoD any day.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there anyway to play this (a trial of somesort) before buying this? I can't play it because it says I need to buy it. Also, it's $27. Did anyone pay this price and is it worth it?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 20, 2011)

I paid $20. I've probably put 150 hours into the game so far so 13 cents an hour. Not bad. Totally worth it.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 20, 2011)

It's $20 right now. I have also put at least 100-150 hours into the game. It is well worth it.


----------



## Owen (Feb 20, 2011)

It's worth it in every way. Except you probably won't get anything else done the first few weeks.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, I've decided to buy this, along with some cubes (not now though)
It feels like I've already been playing because all I did for 2 hours today was watch a complete walkthrough on youtube. Even watching it it really fun.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2011)

Just played classic for a bit, and it was very fun, but it was really laggy, if i bought the normal version, does it stay as laggy/get worse?


----------



## Logan (Feb 21, 2011)

If you play with a browser, don't use chrome. it hates it.

When you buy it, you can download minecraft.exe and play it on there. It gets A LOT less laggy, unless your computer REALLY sucks.


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 21, 2011)

If you have a lot of hw and you're busy with school, then save yourself while you can. I have been staying up so late doing my homework since I can't stay off that addictive game. It's so fun though, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Logan (Feb 21, 2011)

Just to take up even more of your guys' time check out AdventureCraft. I've spent the last 3 days straight with it (should have been practicing), but it's actually pretty fun.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wtfffffffffffffffffffffff 

[youtube]qG9SPywEGm4&[/youtube]


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 27, 2011)

Uh, I'm trying to buy this but it won't let me because it says it doesn't know the currency.

EDIT: Nevermind, I forgot to log in :fp


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok I bought it, and I downloaded it. I run it, and it makes me log in, then it just takes me to a black window. I wait for a while but it's not doing anything. Then Ik tried playing in the browser. I know it won't work on Chrome according to you guys so I tried safari. The lag was ridiculous. It took 10 minutes to create the world. then it would move 1 frame every minute. Literately. I move my mouse, and nothing will happen, then it suddenly he's looking in the other direction. I couldn't even move.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know much about computers, but maybe someone can help you if you post your specs.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 1, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> I don't know much about computers, but maybe someone can help you if you post your specs.



Uh, I use Windows xp on a Dell desktop I got in 2002 or 2003.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Uh, I use Windows xp on a Dell desktop I got in 2002 or 2003.


 
It's most likely not powerful enough. Minecraft takes a lot of power to run well. Try updating to the latest video drivers. 

Also, post all your specs if possible.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Mar 1, 2011)

>Create new world
>Use "gargamel" as the world seed
>Navigate out of the cave you spawn in
>**** bricks


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 1, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> >Create new world
> >Use "gargamel" as the world seed
> >Navigate out of the cave you spawn in
> >**** bricks


 Spawn point is different for different people even on the same seed. 

And for the person having lag, try Optimine.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 1, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> >Create new world
> >Use "gargamel" as the world seed
> >Navigate out of the cave you spawn in
> >**** bricks


 indeed i did


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 1, 2011)

i love minecraft but my computer sucks:
graphix card: ati radeon x1200
processor: amd athlon processor 2650e (1.6 ghz single core)
RAM: 2.8 gb

so it lags every 30 seconds every time i play it.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Notch included optimine, or something similar, in beta 1.3. The new world format loads chunks almost instantly.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 1, 2011)

rickcube said:


> Spawn point is different for different people even on the same seed.
> 
> And for the person having lag, try Optimine.


 
WHAT THE HELL.

This thing is voodoo. It made MC go from 10-13 FPS typically to about 20. It was playable before (IMO) on this laptop, but now it's on par with the iMac.

@DeathCuberK: Yeah. That was JUST the new world format, which sped things up a LITTLE. Mainly load times.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2011)

Gargamel, btw, has an absolute spawn, so everyone spawns in the same place.


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2011)

On gargamel I got owned by a Creeper as soon as I got out... >_<


----------



## Magix (Mar 3, 2011)

Gargamel has a beautiful landscape o.o
Too bad I don't want to make a world there, I don't like the fact that there are a hundred other people who have done the same ><

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxBvG5kbf3I






Made a video of my minecraft world if anyones interested. There's a few more MC videos there. Go support my channel : P


----------



## Xishem (Mar 3, 2011)

Magix said:


> Gargamel has a beautiful landscape o.o
> Too bad I don't want to make a world there, I don't like the fact that there are a hundred other people who have done the same ><
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxBvG5kbf3I
> ...


 
Please tell me all the materials were gathered, not hacked in


----------



## Magix (Mar 3, 2011)

Well what excites me about minecraft is making stuff look nice, not spending hundreds of hours repeatedly clicking on blocks. So some of the bigger stuff in this world were hacked, I have a separate world that is completely legit. 

The fact that I used invedit don't make the structures any less good, do they?


----------



## Innocence (Mar 4, 2011)

Magix said:


> Well what excites me about minecraft is making stuff look nice, not spending hundreds of hours repeatedly clicking on blocks. So some of the bigger stuff in this world were hacked, I have a separate world that is completely legit.
> 
> The fact that I used invedit don't make the structures any less good, do they?


 
No less good, but less impressive.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 4, 2011)

Of course not, but gathering materials yourself just adds to the grandeur of it.

Also, I've seen that cactus farm blueprint somewhere. About how much cactus does it produce/hour?


----------



## Magix (Mar 4, 2011)

I haven't seen any cactus farm tutorials/blueprints, but it's pretty straightforward, so I can see how it would have been done before. I actually added an unnecessary layer of rock there for some of the layers, so it could be even more effective, but I believe most if not all of the upper ones get destroyed in the other cacti anyway so it doesn't matter.

I haven't tested it but I'm pretty sure in one hour it will fill your inventory completely. I'll check out how fast it is when I get home later.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 5, 2011)

Connect to zero.minr.org
They have 5 levels of mazes before you get build rights. I've spent at least 6 hours and I've only just done level 3. It's pretty tough.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bukkit is down


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 6, 2011)

hao to ficks?



Spoiler





```
06/03/2011 13:54:49 [MCAdmin] IP 192.168.0.4 connected!
06/03/2011 13:54:50 [MCAdmin] IP 192.168.0.4 logged in as ben1996123!
143 recipes
2011-03-06 13:54:51 [INFO] ben1996123 [/127.0.0.1:49535] logged in with entity id 74
06/03/2011 13:54:51 [MCAdmin] Client "ben1996123" (IP: 192.168.0.4) sent unknown packet. Kicked!
Server->Client: Invalid packet ID: 88.
06/03/2011 13:54:52 [MCAdmin] ben1996123 (IP: 192.168.0.4) disconnected (Message: Invalid packet ID: 88)!
2011-03-06 13:54:52 [INFO] ben1996123 lost connection: disconnect.genericReason
06/03/2011 13:59:31 [MCAdmin] IP 192.168.0.4 connected!
06/03/2011 13:59:32 [MCAdmin] IP 192.168.0.4 logged in as ben1996123!
2011-03-06 13:59:32 [INFO] ben1996123 [/127.0.0.1:49635] logged in with entity id 417
Internal Reader: System.OverflowException: Arithmetic operation resulted in an overflow.
   at MCAdmin.Player.ReceiveBytes(Socket sock, Int32 bytes)
   at MCAdmin.Player.ReceiveArrayThingy(Socket sock)
   at MCAdmin.Player.InternalReaderThread().
Internal Reader: System.OverflowException: Arithmetic operation resulted in an overflow.
   at MCAdmin.Player.ReceiveBytes(Socket sock, Int32 bytes)
   at MCAdmin.Player.ReceiveArrayThingy(Socket sock)
   at MCAdmin.Player.InternalReaderThread().
06/03/2011 13:59:35 [MCAdmin] ben1996123(IP: 192.168.0.4) disconnected!
06/03/2011 13:59:35 [MCAdmin] ben1996123 (IP: 192.168.0.4) disconnected (Message: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: An established connection was aborted by the software in your host machine
   at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Send(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
   at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Send(Byte[] buffer)
   at MCAdmin.Player.InternalReaderThread())!
Something Done Goofed-AdminLog Append System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file 'C:\Users\Ben\Desktop\server\MCAdmin.log' because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
   at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options)
   at System.IO.StreamWriter.CreateFile(String path, Boolean append)
   at System.IO.StreamWriter..ctor(String path, Boolean append, Encoding encoding, Int32 bufferSize)
   at System.IO.StreamWriter..ctor(String path, Boolean append, Encoding encoding)
   at System.IO.File.AppendAllText(String path, String contents, Encoding encoding)
   at MCAdmin.Program.AddRTLine(Color col, String line, Boolean dolog)
2011-03-06 13:59:36 [INFO] ben1996123 lost connection: disconnect.genericReason
```


```
06/03/2011 14:10:58 [MCAdmin] IP 192.168.0.4 connected!
06/03/2011 14:10:58 [MCAdmin] IP 192.168.0.4 logged in as ben1996123!
2011-03-06 14:10:59 [INFO] ben1996123 [/127.0.0.1:49826] logged in with entity id 809
Internal Reader: System.OverflowException: Arithmetic operation resulted in an overflow.
   at MCAdmin.Player.ReceiveBytes(Socket sock, Int32 bytes)
   at MCAdmin.Player.ReceiveArrayThingy(Socket sock)
   at MCAdmin.Player.InternalReaderThread().
06/03/2011 14:10:59 [MCAdmin] Client "ben1996123" (IP: 192.168.0.4) sent unknown packet. Kicked!
Server->Client: Invalid packet ID: 37.
06/03/2011 14:10:59 [MCAdmin] ben1996123 (IP: 192.168.0.4) disconnected (Message: Invalid packet ID: 37)!
2011-03-06 14:10:59 [INFO] ben1996123 lost connection: disconnect.genericReason
```


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> hao to ficks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bump.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 7, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> bump.


 
Maybe try asking on a forum that deals with minecraft instead?


----------



## Edward (Mar 7, 2011)

Ben, try reinstalling? I don't know your problem, but anything wrong with minecraft I've had is usually fixed with reinstalling.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Maybe try asking on a forum that deals with minecraft instead?



Have done. No replies.




Edward said:


> Ben, try reinstalling? I don't know your problem, but anything wrong with minecraft I've had is usually fixed with reinstalling.



Have reinstalled at least 40 times (minecraft and server, have reinstalled java 3 times), nothing works. But on saturday, I tried it on my dads computer and it worked straight away, even without port forwarding.

EDIT: Um...


```
2011-03-07 21:47:32 [INFO] ben1996123 [/127.0.0.1:50808] logged in with entity id 45
Internal Reader: System.OverflowException: [SIZE="4"][B]Arithmetic operation resulted in an overflow.[/B][/SIZE]
```

Anyone know what this could be?

EDIT2: wtf?



Spoiler












EDIT3: Is there a way to make yourself "unkickable" on mcadmin?


----------



## Owen (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't use MCadmin. Use the Vanilla Server software. It will work. VA might work too.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Owen said:


> Don't use MCadmin. Use the Vanilla Server software. It will work. VA might work too.



cant really find anything about those. they seem kinda crappy anyway. only thing I found for those were classic servers or minecraft downloads


----------



## Innocence (Mar 7, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> cant really find anything about those. they seem kinda crappy anyway. only thing I found for those were classic servers or minecraft downloads


 
Use Bukkit. Srsly. It's pretty plain ATM, but has enough plugins now to be usable, and its future is looking bright.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 7, 2011)

About to commit suicide because i got lost, but before i jump into this lava, is there any way i can get back?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 7, 2011)

Find a cave. Find redstone and iron. Make a compass.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Use Bukkit. Srsly. It's pretty plain ATM, but has enough plugins now to be usable, and its future is looking bright.



Tried and it didn't work.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 8, 2011)

rickcube said:


> Find a cave. Find redstone and iron. Make a compass.



This.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 8, 2011)

Xishem said:


> This.


 
Too late.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 8, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> About to commit suicide because i got lost, but before i jump into this lava, is there any way i can get back?


 
If you hit F3 it gives your your coordinates. X and Z are horizontal coorinates, Y is how high you are. Your home should be (0, about 70, 0).


----------



## Simboubou (Mar 10, 2011)

You may also build a compas that will lead you to your spawn point.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Xishem said:


> This.


pfft everyone knows youre supposed to dig straight up.


----------



## Olji (Mar 11, 2011)

using Markus Persson as world seed gave me obsidian at spawn :3


----------



## TK 421 (Mar 11, 2011)

what's minecraft?


----------



## Owen (Mar 11, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> what's minecraft?


 
Minecraft is a sandbox/survival game created by Markus Persson, and is currently in the Beta stage, and under heavy development by Mojang AB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Owen said:


> Minecraft is a sandbox/survival game created by Markus Perrson, and is currently in the Beta stage, and under heavy development by Mojang AB.



orly?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm currently digging straight up 4 blocks at a time with my sword, wonder why? I got lost in the gigantic cavern system i found, and i ran out of picks. I have 20 sticks, an almost dead sword, and a shovel, plus a ton of iron ore and coal. Any ideas on a faster way to get out?
EDIT: Nevermind  I dug almost right into my mining base.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 12, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> I'm currently digging straight up 4 blocks at a time with my sword, wonder why? I got lost in the gigantic cavern system i found, and i ran out of picks. I have 20 sticks, an almost dead sword, and a shovel, plus a ton of iron ore and coal. Any ideas on a faster way to get out?
> EDIT: Nevermind  I dug almost right into my mining base.


 
For the future, just mine some cobblestone and make a stone pickaxe.




Rinfiyks said:


> If you hit F3 it gives your your coordinates. X and Z are horizontal coorinates, Y is how high you are. Your home should be (0, about 70, 0).


 
Oh that's lame.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> *For the future, just mine some cobblestone and make a stone picaxe.*
> 
> 
> Oh that's lame.


I had no planks to make a crafting table with, so all i could do was make torches.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 12, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> I had no planks to make a crafting table with, so all i could do was make torches.


 
Ah. You went in there quite unprepared .


----------



## Owen (Mar 12, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> orly?


 
Yes.


----------



## Olji (Mar 12, 2011)

Owen said:


> *Yarly*.



fix'd xD


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Ah. You went in there quite unprepared .


 
Yes i did, i didn't even bring an iron pick to mine the large amounts of gold and redstone blocks i found.


----------



## Xnx (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got back from exploring a HUGE system of caverns almost directly under my house, i didn't even fully explore it yet. I came back with 281 coal, and i had used a bunch to make torches. 60 iron ore. 33 gold ore. 22 lapis lazuli. 1 diamond gem (used 3 to make a pick. 8 obsidian, there was a lot more, but i just needed enough for a portal to the nether. And 121 redstone dust.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 13, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Just got back from exploring a HUGE system of caverns almost directly under my house, i didn't even fully explore it yet. I came back with 281 coal, and i had used a bunch to make torches. 60 iron ore. 33 gold ore. 22 lapis lazuli. 1 diamond gem (used 3 to make a pick. 8 obsidian, there was a lot more, but i just needed enough for a portal to the nether. And 121 redstone dust.


 
Nice.

I've dug into ridiculously large cave systems before. Some have yielded over 3 or 4 full stacks of iron. It took me like five hours to explore each of them. :/


----------



## DeathCuberK (Mar 13, 2011)

You know what's nice about having a mob trap? With all the bones, I got 54 stacks of logs in around 2 hours. Somehow, I now have more wood than cobblestone.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 14, 2011)

Mined 17 diamond in 25 minutes


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 18, 2011)

OHH great thanks for posting this on speed solving.. After watching a few vids I'm gonna get sucked in to it too. Goodbye life.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 18, 2011)

ok so i got the game ( beta version 1.3 )

IT doenst work properly. it creates a world and everything but when i try to cut a tree ( with my fist ) it does nothing. i keep on punching it but the little chunks just come off i dont get anything.

Help?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 18, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> ok so i got the game ( beta version 1.3 )
> 
> IT doenst work properly. it creates a world and everything but when i try to cut a tree ( with my fist ) it does nothing. i keep on punching it but the little chunks just come off i dont get anything.
> 
> Help?


 
Make sure you hold down the left-click, not just click rapidly. I made this mistake my first time playing .


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 18, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Make sure you hold down the left-click, not just click rapidly. I made this mistake my first time playing .


 
thanks so much for the help 

also, how do i play survival mode? i dont really see an option for it.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 18, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> thanks so much for the help
> 
> also, how do i play survival mode? i dont really see an option for it.


 
Technically this is "survival mode". You can set the difficulty in the options.

Once night falls, you'll see .


----------



## Logan (Mar 18, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> thanks so much for the help
> 
> also, how do i play survival mode? i dont really see an option for it.


 That IS survival mode. Turn your difficulty to normal, and wait till night 

Edit: Damn it Patrick!


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 18, 2011)

ok thanks everyone im now playing its like the most awesome game ever  also what is the online IP adress i heard you guys are making


----------



## Logan (Mar 18, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> ok thanks everyone im now playing its like the most awesome game ever  also what is the online IP adress i heard you guys are making


 
We had one a while ago but idk if Innocence is still running it.


----------



## Logan (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm a server ninja XD

Innocence: You should start up the server again. It was pretty fun while it was running and there were some devoted people on.


----------



## Magix (Mar 20, 2011)

Everyone makes castles for minecraft, I decided to try to take it a step further by making it a rather unique design, a lot bigger than normal castles and try to use different colors..

Keeping all that in mind, so far I'm done with one tower (worked like hours on it), but I realize that it's mostly still just cobblestone combined with stone. Any material suggestions?


----------



## Your Mother (Mar 20, 2011)

Magix said:


> Everyone makes castles for minecraft, I decided to try to take it a step further by making it a rather unique design, a lot bigger than normal castles and try to use different colors..
> 
> Keeping all that in mind, so far I'm done with one tower (worked like hours on it), but I realize that it's mostly still just cobblestone combined with stone. *Any material suggestions?*


 
Obsidian.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 20, 2011)

Logan said:


> I'm a server ninja XD
> 
> Innocence: You should start up the server again. It was pretty fun while it was running and there were some devoted people on.


 
You ARE a server ninja, but it's being a douche.

Try not to advertise the server too much, me and some friends are pretty much using it for personal games right now. I won't kick anyone off if they come on though.

It's giving me a TON of errors at the moment. I'll try restarting the computer after I've watched this video, but it's so painfully annoying.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry if you already got this from my Facebook, but I quite like it


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone had experiences with wolves yet? I have yet to find a Taiga biome, and having had some slightly horrific experiences looking for one, i'm just working on walkways until i feel like exploring again.


----------



## Owen (Apr 4, 2011)

I found some wolfies :3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 5, 2011)

A wolf came over to sniff me, I hit him with a flower and then he bit me


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 5, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> A wolf came over to sniff me, I hit him with a flower and then he bit me


 
Puppy killer. D:


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 5, 2011)

I found a wolf, tamed it with one bond. We had a great time killing sheep together, then, one night, i go to my courtyard, sleep in a bed, i wake up, NO WOLFIE. Am sad.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2011)

I spawned 10 wolves on my server, tamed them all, then shot them in the head because they kept whimpering at me and teleporting everywhere.

Also I found an enormous cave. In it, I got about: 12 stacks of coal, 5 stacks of redstone, 3 stacks of iron, a stack of gold, 2 stacks of lapis lazuli, and half a stack of diamond


----------



## Me (Apr 6, 2011)

This will suck cubing time. I've been playing this since November 1st exactly. 
Dear lord so much time lost. It just gets depressing after a while. If you're going to play, get a server running with friends, that's much more fun. Heck someone here set up a server!


----------



## Logan (Apr 6, 2011)

@Me If you think November 1st is a long time, I've beed playing since mid september. So much time wasted... although I do have an epic house XD

We do really need an organized server. One with dedicated moderators, mods (modifications), currency?, and a decent amount of alloted players (meaning we can have 5 people on without it lagging like crap). Anyone willing to get this set up?


----------



## Truncator (Apr 6, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Also I found an enormous cave. In it, I got about: 12 stacks of coal, 5 stacks of redstone, 3 stacks of iron, a stack of gold, 2 stacks of lapis lazuli, and half a stack of diamond


You think that's a big cave? I've had a few where I've found over a stack of diamonds easily <_<


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Truncator said:


> You think that's a big cave? I've had a few where I've found over a stack of diamonds easily <_<





Also, my server has 8gb ram, it's on most of the day GMT, and doesnt lag. Isn't on now, but will be tomorrow. 82.8.205.106:25565. Also if anyone can help, sometimes people get disconnected and cant connect until I restart it. Help...?

Got tons of plugins on (using bukkit): Blockcantkeepupspam, chocolate fever, godpowers, heroicdeath, iconomy, levelcraft, localshops, locker, lottery, mobbounty, multihome, noexplode, permissions, simplesave, spawncreature, tele++, and worldedit.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 6, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Also, my server has 8gb ram, it's on most of the day GMT, and doesnt lag. Isn't on now, but will be tomorrow. 82.8.205.106:25565. Also if anyone can help, sometimes people get disconnected and cant connect until I restart it. Help...?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 6, 2011)

Found 2 wolfies, one fell off an elevated walkway and teleported back just in time for me to see it die.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone know any interesting world seeds? Try *Rinfiyks* with the capital R. As soon as you spawn, you're pretty close to a big flat plain of stone in near the shore with a few holes in. With a HUUUUGE cave system. So far I've come across 6 visible diamond , 2 monster spawners, countless gold/iron. Still not managed to torch it all up because I ran out after like 3 stacks.
Here are some pics of a large cavern inside the cave system.


Spoiler



The cavern. You can see an unexplored tunnel at the top right of the pic.





Standing by the lavafall from the previous pic, looking the other way.





Again beside the lavafall, this time looking down at the deeper part I've not fully explored yet. With a couple of slimes


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 6, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> Anyone know any interesting world seeds? Try *Rinfiyks* with the capital R. As soon as you spawn, you're pretty close to a big flat plain of stone in near the shore with a few holes in. With a HUUUUGE cave system. So far I've come across 6 visible diamond , 2 monster spawners, countless gold/iron. Still not managed to torch it all up because I ran out after like 3 stacks.
> Here are some pics of a large cavern inside the cave system.
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa, I've gotta try that, thanks 

We seriously need a server though, that would be sick.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 6, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Whoa, I've gotta try that, thanks
> 
> We seriously need a server though, that would be sick.


 
The screenshots were at ~(-80, 25, -55). Just found another two (edit: three) veins of visible diamond in the tunnels, lol.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 6, 2011)

If someone can convince me that this game would be a fun thing to play, I'd play it.


----------



## Owen (Apr 7, 2011)

Erzz said:


> If someone can convince me that this game would be a fun thing to play, I'd play it.


 
41 page thread.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 7, 2011)

Owen said:


> 41 page thread.


 
or 21. Or an arbitrary number based on user settings.

I kind of dislike the iConomy system. Just saying.


----------



## Owen (Apr 7, 2011)

Innocence said:


> or 21. Or an arbitrary number based on user settings.


 
Then 411 posts. My point still stands.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 7, 2011)

Erzz said:


> If someone can convince me that this game would be a fun thing to play, I'd play it.


you can build stuff AND kill stuff. If you dont find that fun, you have a mental problem


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 7, 2011)

It's basically The Sim's and Zelda combined.
At least, that's what it was months ago.

I haven't played in months, and it seems to be much more now.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 7, 2011)

Just downloaded it, and it's amazing
Although I was in my first home (Cave) and I thought it was light out so I open one thing when a zombie (or something, don't know the names yet) blew up or something, than a spider came in and I just killed it with my stone pickaxe. I now have one life left and don't know how to get food. =P


----------



## Logan (Apr 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Just downloaded it, and it's amazing
> Although I was in my first home (Cave) and I thought it was light out so I open one thing when a zombie (or something, don't know the names yet) blew up or something, than a spider came in and I just killed it with my stone pickaxe. I now have one life left and don't know how to get food. =P


 
Gotta love penis'.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Just downloaded it, and it's amazing
> Although I was in my first home (Cave) and I thought it was light out so I open one thing when a zombie (or something, don't know the names yet) blew up or something, than a spider came in and I just killed it with my stone pickaxe. I now have one life left and don't know how to get food. =P


 
Your "zombie" is called a creeper. They suck. I prefer spiders by a long way to creepers, if there was a creeper that rode spiders...
Creepers explode after a short flashing sequence. Depending on what difficulty you're playing on, but on easy for example, if you see it flashing, you can just run a short way away and most of the time it doesn't explode. I suggest making a door to see what's happening on the outside. Creepers don't burn in sunlight, and are always aggressive.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay. So first time playing this game.


Spoiler



Spawned on an icy island with cows, sheep, and chickens. Located a flower. Went to collect it. Ended up making it explode and wondering what happened. Got flower. Decided to see if I could swim. Succeeded in swimming to another island. This island is grassy with trees and sheep. Also more flowers, but decided I was content with mine. Found a cave, decided not to enter until I had a means of defense greater than a flower. Found a pig with the sheep. Hit it repeatedly with flower, acquired pork. Saw a mountain in the distance. Climbed mountain, saw floating island. Wondered how to get there. Went to explore. Soon realized you can hold down the mouse button instead of clicking repeatedly. Using flower, made a staircase into a tall, rectangular mountain to get closer to floating island. Decided island was impossible to get to. Jumped off mountain, 3 hearts left. Climb another mountain and watch sunset. Realize this means monsters, probably. Beat zombie to death with flower, acquire feathers. See spider, try to kill with flower. Die. The end!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 8, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Okay. So first time playing this game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
I recommend starting out by watching a few videos such as the first few videos of this series: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bh4EexJO4I

Seriously, knowing how to do stuff makes the game much more enjoyable. Also, the wiki is your friend: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Apr 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Your "zombie" is called a creeper. They suck. I prefer spiders by a long way to creepers, if there was a creeper that rode spiders...
> Creepers explode after a short flashing sequence. Depending on what difficulty you're playing on, but on easy for example, if you see it flashing, you can just run a short way away and most of the time it doesn't explode. I suggest making a door to see what's happening on the outside. Creepers don't burn in sunlight, and are always aggressive.


 
D:
If Notch were to remove all the mobs but one, I'd choose creepers.
"that's a nice housssssssss..."


----------



## Innocence (Apr 8, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> I recommend starting out by watching a few videos such as the first few videos of this series: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bh4EexJO4I
> 
> Seriously, knowing how to do stuff makes the game much more enjoyable. Also, the wiki is your friend: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting


 
Figuring it out yourself is something that you'll never get a chance to do again, and would have made a lot of games much more enjoyable for me and a lot of other people. It's the same as the 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube, we all wish that we'd figured it out ourselves instead of using a tutorial.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 8, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Figuring it out yourself is something that you'll never get a chance to do again, and would have made a lot of games much more enjoyable for me and a lot of other people. It's the same as the 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube, we all wish that we'd figured it out ourselves instead of using a tutorial.


 
I disagree in this case. I mean, what are the chances you'll figure out how to make a portal? I mean think about it. First you'll have to figure out how to get obsidian. You'll need a pickax or figure out how to make it using lava and water. But for the lava and water you'll have to figure out how to make a bucket(not too hard but still). Moving on, you need to figure out how to make flint and steel. What are the chances of figuring this out yourself? What if you didn't even realize all this was an option?

What I really like about minecraft is the ability to create new things such as different types of boosters or a minecart station with redstone and stuffs or playing with water physics. I don't care too much about guessing which combination of things make flint and steel or any other item. With the Rubik's Cube, there's at least a logical background to figuring out how each piece is affected when you do certain moves. With items in minecraft, there are no guarantees that what you are trying to craft even exists without looking it up.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


>



Removed whitelist.

Server will be up tomorrow. I have 3 servers now, 1 just for me and henås.

Survival: 82.8.205.106:25565
Freebuild: 82.8.205.106:1337

EDIT: 19 plugins on survival server: bettershop, blockcantkeepupspam, chocolatefever, godpowers, heroicdeath, iconomy, levelcraft, locker, lottery, mobbounty, multihome, noexplode, permissions, simplesave, simplespleef, spawncreature, tele++, turnstile, worldedit.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 8, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> I disagree in this case. I mean, what are the chances you'll figure out how to make a portal? I mean think about it. First you'll have to figure out how to get obsidian. You'll need a pickax or figure out how to make it using lava and water. But for the lava and water you'll have to figure out how to make a bucket(not too hard but still). Moving on, you need to figure out how to make flint and steel. What are the chances of figuring this out yourself? What if you didn't even realize all this was an option?


 
Actually the first time I played I found flint from some rock or something which I broke with a flower.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 8, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Actually the first time I played I found flint from some rock or something which I broke with a flower.


 
Sure, but nothing exciting.


----------



## EVH (Apr 8, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Also, my server has 8gb ram, it's on most of the day GMT, and doesnt lag. Isn't on now, but will be tomorrow. 82.8.205.106:25565. Also if anyone can help, sometimes people get disconnected and cant connect until I restart it. Help...?
> 
> Got tons of plugins on (using bukkit): Blockcantkeepupspam, chocolate fever, godpowers, heroicdeath, iconomy, levelcraft, localshops, locker, lottery, mobbounty, multihome, noexplode, permissions, simplesave, spawncreature, tele++, and worldedit.


 
RAM is not as helpful as a processor would be when hosting a server. However, 8gb can't hurt.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 8, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Actually the first time I played I found flint from some rock or something which I broke with a flower.


 
You get flint from gravel, but _flint and steel_ is a tool used to make fire, crafted from flint, and... well... iron.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 8, 2011)

Can you do a "Survival Island" with a few people? If you can, I think it would be awesome!!!


----------



## Erzz (Apr 8, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Sure, but nothing exciting.


 
Alright, fourth time around. Figured out crafting. Made a furnace, door, boat, bowl, arrows, glass, workbench, axe, sword, shovel, torches..... I might get addicted to figuring out how to make new things.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 8, 2011)

I really don't enjoy playing on a server with other people...

Does this make me super anti-social? I play computer games because I want to avoid people for a bit, it's like my quiet time. 

I also relish taking a project and completing it myself.  I'll upload some photos later of what I've been up to and you can all gawp at how much I must have been avoiding human contact to make my obsidian pyramid, for example, that used more than 2000 blocks.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2011)

2011-04-08 22:38:50 [INFO] <owenl> i once got banned from a server for stealing crafting tables, so I make them now

...



2011-04-08 22:44:21 [INFO] <owenl> 50 crafting tables
2011-04-08 22:44:31 [INFO] [CONSOLE] lol why 50 crafting tables
2011-04-08 22:44:37 [INFO] [CONSOLE] are you gonna sell them or something?
2011-04-08 22:44:39 [INFO] <owenl> i like them
2011-04-08 22:44:47 [INFO] [CONSOLE] er.... k whatever.....

edit:






Freak.


----------



## Your Mother (Apr 8, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


>


 
Wat.


----------



## Owen (Apr 8, 2011)

Benny's server is fun.

I liek crafting tables.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 8, 2011)

Adventure Server plz???
Can anyone host it?


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 8, 2011)

On the classic single player for minecraft, does it ever turn into night/survival?


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 9, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> On the classic single player for minecraft, does it ever turn into night/survival?


 
yes, that's when the fun begins


----------



## aronpm (Apr 9, 2011)

Survival single player does have survival, classic single player doesn't.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 9, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> On the classic single player for minecraft, does it ever turn into night/survival?


 
The classic version is not a good version at all. In fact it is horrible and I don't know why Mojang is keeping it on the site. The real version is 1000000000x better(approximately).


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 9, 2011)

I know but i still need little bit more money for the game , also what browser runs minecraft the best?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> I know but i still need little bit more money for the game , also what browser runs minecraft the best?



dunno. download the launcher.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 9, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> About to commit suicide because i got lost, but before i jump into this lava, is there any way i can get back?


 
Remember this? Turns out that that certain lava pit was only a 3 minute journey from my spawn, i found it today, and all my stuff was still there from when i had died. I proceeded to die while attempting to recover the stuff, but then spawned, went and got it all, and i'm now spending the night there because i have no bed.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 9, 2011)

Stats!


----------



## AnthonyH (Apr 9, 2011)

So how do you build epic stuff?
All I do in my spare time is hit cows with dirt :]


----------



## Magix (Apr 9, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Remember this? Turns out that that certain lava pit was only a 3 minute journey from my spawn, i found it today, and all my stuff was still there from when i had died. I proceeded to die while attempting to recover the stuff, but then spawned, went and got it all, and i'm now spending the night there because i have no bed.


 
Items disappear in 5 minutes on the ground


----------



## Xnx (Apr 9, 2011)

Dug down to the very bottom of the map and created diamond shafts. Dug for hours. Decided to dig diagonally up for fun, just to see where I would end up. Reached the surface just a few blocks away from a cave entrance. Went on to explore the cave. It turned out to be enormous. Used up 3 stacks of torches exploring it and it didn't seem to have an end at all, mined 2 and a half stacks of iron. Suddenly, a creeper appears....


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2011)

AnthonyH said:


> So how do you build epic stuff?
> All I do in my spare time is hit cows with dirt :]




Thats the first ever minecraft video I watched.

Server is on.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 9, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Server is on.


 
Not working for me. 82.8.205.106:1337?


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 9, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Not working for me. 82.8.205.106:1337?


 
Nor me on either port (1337 and the default 25565)


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 9, 2011)

Magix said:


> Items disappear in 5 minutes on the ground


 
Not for me in this case, i lost the only fishing rod i had ever built in that lava pit, and it was there when i got there.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 11, 2011)

ServerS are on. On survival 25565), I installed a plugin called fakemessage and made a message that said "Notch has joined the game", and people kept asking me if it was real. I told them yes, and then they kept going on about how they talked to notch when he came on their servers, even though afaik they dont have servers. Nubes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Epic fail. If you just got disconnected, its back on now. My computer got a blue screen error and shut down... Slight roll back, but nothing significant.

Blue screen error on a computer that is only 2 weeks old with practically no software on... :fp

EDIT: All levelcraft levels got reset...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 11, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Epic fail. If you just got disconnected, its back on now. My computer got a blue screen error and shut down... Slight roll back, but nothing significant.
> 
> Blue screen error on a computer that is only 2 weeks old with practically no software on... :fp
> 
> EDIT: All levelcraft levels got reset...


 

Still not working at 82.8.205.106:25565 for me


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 11, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Still not working at 82.8.205.106:25565 for me



Yeah sometimes it doesn't work, ill restart it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm minecrafting again, for the first time in a few months.

Anything I should know?
I hear there are some add-ons (texture packs and stuff) to the game.
Any suggestions regarding these?


----------



## Logan (Apr 13, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I'm minecrafting again, for the first time in a few months.
> 
> Anything I should know?
> I hear there are some add-ons (texture packs and stuff) to the game.
> Any suggestions regarding these?


 
The Portal Gun mod is pretty fun.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 13, 2011)

Just tried Ben's server, I spawned super high up and lost connection whilst falling.

Edit: it worked for about a minute, very laggy, then lost connection again. I'll try again later and use Gbooster so I might be able to move!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Just tried Ben's server, I spawned super high up and lost connection whilst falling.
> 
> Edit: it worked for about a minute, very laggy, then lost connection again. I'll try again later and use Gbooster so I might be able to move!



May be a bit better now...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool server ben. I'll have to play minecraft more now.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANgI2o_Jinc

seananners is such a cool guy


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 13, 2011)

for the people out there who like to mod their minecraft with as many mods as possible  here is a nifty tool that stops you having to delete minecraft.jar when 2 mods are incompatible. http://www.frustra.org/mycraft


----------



## Logan (Apr 13, 2011)

Is the server up, Ben?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2011)

Logan said:


> Is the server up, Ben?



Yah.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2011)

goddamn computer just bluescreened again.

server is back arive


----------



## Logan (Apr 14, 2011)

How about now? Doesn't look like it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2011)

Logan said:


> How about now? Doesn't look like it.



Is now, just turned it back on.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 14, 2011)

Why, when you log out, you can't log in again?


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 14, 2011)

You should put the servver ip in the thread name.


----------



## Owen (Apr 14, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> You should put the servver ip in the thread name.


 
1. This thread is not about the server.
2. Ben didn't start the thread.
3. The creator of a thread cannot change the title.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Owen said:


> 1. This thread is not about the server.
> 2. Ben didn't start the thread.
> 3. The creator of a thread cannot change the title.


 
Thats true....
Sorry.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 14, 2011)

I am trying to set up a survival island server, so the first 2, maybe 3 people who ask can get in. =D still working on it though.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm helping ben with installing multiverse for bukkit. It allows you to have multiple worlds on 1 server. With that we can have nether.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 14, 2011)

Owen said:


> 1. This thread is not about the server.
> 2. Ben didn't start the thread.
> 3. The creator of a thread cannot change the title.


 
Just changed the OP to include a list of known servers for convenience. I assume you're okay with me putting your IP, ben1996123, up there since it's plastered all over this thread. Let me know if you don't want it up.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the server up, but I am still working out how to get a survival island map on it. 
PM me for the IP. I will only let 2-3 more people join.

Members: 
Collinbxyz (me)
Logan


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the server up for a Floating Islands survival. I will have up to 2 more people (2 already). You just need to have hamachi. I will tell all the info to the next 2 people who PM me. Anyone can make a video if they want, but I don't care.
EDIT: Changed map 'cause of the spawns.

what map do you guys want?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> *I have the server up, but I am still working out how to get a survival island map on it. *
> PM me for the IP. I will only let 2-3 more people join.
> 
> Members:
> ...



Download survival island, put all the files into the folder called "world".


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Download survival island, put all the files into the folder called "world".


 
got it, thx =D


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 15, 2011)

Which map should I do?


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 15, 2011)

Map


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty cool seed: 1.414213562

x: 1396
y: 73
z: -83

EDIT:

x: 1044
y: 66
z: 16


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Download survival island, put all the files into the folder called "world".


 
You don't need to call it world anymore. Just call it survival island an make it load the world, go to the server.properties file and change the world into the world name you want to play.

Edit: does anyone know how to install minecraftmodmanager for mac? I have spent 2 hours and it didn't work.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Pretty cool seed: 1.414213562


 This is a really really awesome seed.
Mines EVERYWHERE. Right at the start.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Something wrong with the serveR?


----------



## Logan (Apr 15, 2011)

Can you start up the server, Ben? I have nothing better to do on a Friday night.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 15, 2011)

Logan said:


> Can you start up the server, Ben? I have nothing better to do on a Friday night.


 

Server Isn't Working ATM


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Server Isn't Working ATM



somby


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2011)

Server map got corrupted somehow... New map, should work fine now.

82.8.205.106:25565


----------



## Logan (Apr 16, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Server Isn't Working ATM


 
What happend to it?

Edit: so its the same map, but all of out levels and pluggin stuff are gone/reset.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 16, 2011)

No, the map is gone 
It was corrupt so nobody could connect. Try connecting now. Have Fun!


----------



## Logan (Apr 16, 2011)

Any updates, Ben?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2011)

Server is on now and hopefully no noobs from school will be on because they made their own server.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ben I cant get on our private server. Get on Skype NOW


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Ben I cant get on our private server. Get on Skype NOW



I'm on. You aren't.

Private server is now on.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 16, 2011)

cant connect


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 17, 2011)

I decided to post my server here. It has nether a desert world and a normal world.
As for right now only 20 people can play but I will change that as more people join.
ip: 83.163.46.96:25565

Have fun!

There may be some ghasts flying around because I had fun with eggspawner.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry something weird happened

I will run the server without bukkit for the rest of the day until i fix it.

Edit: THE port is now 1337
Ip: 83.163.46.96:1337


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 17, 2011)

Try the seed *btg*
Walk forwards to about z = -550 and enjoy the "landscape".


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2011)

When you suggest to walk to z=-550, is there any way for me to tell how to get there?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 18, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> When you suggest to walk to z=-550, is there any way for me to tell how to get there?


 
F3 and walk. Pumpkins at about -100, dungeon at about -300. Pretty cool desert/mountain/valley at -550.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 18, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> When you suggest to walk to z=-550, is there any way for me to tell how to get there?


 
Download Single Player Commands. You can teleort instantly.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Can you change the port in the first post to 1337?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2011)

K, done.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 18, 2011)

OK, best minecraft story ever!

So i was playing on my server. Then a random guy joined. I thought he was a cuber so we played a bit. Then I said do you know any cuber friends that play minecraft?
he: a what? Then i said oh. He was like are you are a real person? Yes...
I thought this was singleplayer and that you were a really good programmed NPC. I lold so hard!

End of story

join my server and play with good programmed npc's
83.163.46.96:1337

EDIT: He was joking. XD


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2011)

1.5 is out


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know whether to play portal or minecraft.


----------



## Olji (Apr 19, 2011)

install the portal mod in minecraft then :3


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 19, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 1.5 is out


 
Do you have problems with bukkit too? I cant start the server with bukkit, only normal.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> Do you have problems with bukkit too? I cant start the server with bukkit, only normal.



Can't use bukkit until it gets updated.

Me and henry just found an AMAZING seed, -4126548060443244317

x: 335
y: 90
z: -92

It's by far the most amazing seed I've ever seen.


----------



## Owen (Apr 19, 2011)

1.5 broke my server. Blah.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Owen said:


> 1.5 broke my server. Blah.


 
Just wait, i guess you use bukkit. Just run it as a normal server.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2011)

ananother cool seed

106556880

x: 223
z: -151


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 20, 2011)

Another cool seed: *w34cev*
Natural forest fire at -100, 50
Nice views at -200, 80


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Why are there so many people playing single player? 
Multiplayer ismuch more fun.

83.163.46.96:1337


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2011)

EDIT:


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 22, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> EDIT:


 
I made this with benüs


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> I made this with benüs



I made this with Hêñåsë


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, this will make you '**** bricks.' lol. 

Seed: rubik
680 clay balls in one pit. O___o

EDIT: Add another 152 to that for 832


----------



## Magix (Apr 22, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> Why are there so many people playing single player?
> Multiplayer ismuch more fun.
> 
> 83.163.46.96:1337


 
Because you can't play multi with the pirated version.

@rickcube: I think you still spawn in different locations on different seeds, so you'll have to give the coordinates


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 22, 2011)

-20, 70, -85 for the main one then a little walk to the northeast to find the smaller patch.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 22, 2011)

henry and ben: stop spamming this thread. you play minecraft; we get it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 22, 2011)

I think I identified my problem. 
I'm getting the black screen (of death?) while loading. I did the thing where you delete every file besides the saves in the minecraft folder, but i'm still getting it.


----------



## Logan (Apr 22, 2011)

Did you delete the mincraft.jar file in the BIN folder? just do that, then re-login to minecraft, and update (you may have to go to options>force update). It should refresh your minecraft.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 22, 2011)

BIN folder?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I think I identified my problem.
> I'm getting the black screen (of death?) while loading. I did the thing where you delete every file besides the saves in the minecraft folder, but i'm still getting it.



This has happened to me a few times before, and I just left it for a few hours and it worked fine.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 22, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> This has happened to me a few times before, and I just left it for a few hours and it worked fine.


 I left it for 45 min. then my world started creating, but it was loading block by block. Finally, I could see everything in front of me. I moved the mouse 2 inches, then waited 5-10 minutes, then it loaded. It took me 30 minutes to do a 360 turn to see my world. I moved foreword and that took around 15 minutes to move 2 blocks ahead. I cannot play in those conditions.


----------



## Logan (Apr 22, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I left it for 45 min. then my world started creating, but it was loading block by block. Finally, I could see everything in front of me. I moved the mouse 2 inches, then waited 5-10 minutes, then it loaded. It took me 30 minutes to do a 360 turn to see my world. I moved foreword and that took around 15 minutes to move 2 blocks ahead. I cannot play in those conditions.


 
Oh, you actually got it to load? Then forget the bin thing (if it ever blackscreens though, just go to start>run: search %appdata% look for the ".minecraft" folder, then click on bin. delete the minecraft.jar).

Are you running in a browser? I don't think chrome likes minecraft. Just download the launcher.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 23, 2011)

If you get the black screen when loading, try opening up minecraft.jar file and deleting the META-INF file, That should take care of it.


Out of curiosity has anyone here messed around with modding minecraft at all?
Ive just begun to play with modloader (a modders API, that if you mod you should use).

Right now im going to add a new ore that you can use to make new armor, tools, weapons.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 23, 2011)

I gave up trying to get the downloaded version to work, so I downloaded firefox (I use chrome), and played in browser. It was great in the beginning. I got 11 wood for building purposes, and started to look for coal. Then it starts lagging. Then more. Then even more. Then it's severe and I can't move around without bumping in to stuff and looking at the sky because of the lag. Then it gets to the point it freezes for 2 minutes, then I play (move) for 1 second, then it freezes for 2 minutes. This already happened to me twice. I just gave up. 
I mean, I paid for this game, I should be able to play it.

Where is the minecraft.jar folder?


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Where is the minecraft.jar folder?


 
C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 24, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin


 Is that the same as holding windows button and r, typing %appdata%, then going to .minecraft? I delete the bin folder, but then I open the game, it won't load, and when I go to .minecraft again, bin returns.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Is that the same as holding windows button and r, typing %appdata%, then going to .minecraft? I delete the bin folder, but then I open the game, it won't load, and when I go to .minecraft again, bin returns.


 
Yes, it takes you to the same path.

I had the black screen problem, but it was only caused by a faulty mod I downloaded (toggleable sneak.)
I solved it by copying the .minecraft folder to my desktop.
I then deleted the .minecraft in appdata.
After running minecraft, it reinstalled a fresh folder into appdata, unfortunately with no worlds, statistics, achievements, etc.
I then copied the working kv.class file from the new minecraft.jar to my saved folder on my desktop.
I then replaced the folder in appdata with the folder on my desktop, so I had all my saved stuff.

This, of course, could have been avoided if I simply backed up kv.class before replacing it with the mod version.

I don't know if this helps in any way, it is probably irrelevant to your problem.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there a reason why my browser version is also lagging? I think my computer isn't suited for this game (it's old, plus it starts sounding like it's going to overheat). I'm getting a new one soon so I'll finally be able to play .


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 24, 2011)

come on the server. im making ananew cittie

edit: dont.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 24, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> If you get the black screen when loading, try opening up minecraft.jar file and deleting the META-INF file, That should take care of it.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity has anyone here messed around with modding minecraft at all?
> ...


 
I would, but I can't be bothered learning basic Java.

Another reason some people play single player is that it's fun to do things on your own sometimes. Multi can have bugs, lag, and lack of freedom that is sometimes not a good thing. I like to mess around with redstone and minecarts, 2 things that tend not to play well with multiplayer.

That said, I might get on the server. (When [if] it's on)


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 24, 2011)

I started a new game, and went to options and changed it from fancy to fast. I can actually play now (only on browser). 

I made my house after I found some coal and the side of a hill. I hollowed out the inside of the hill and made a spiral mine. I reached the bottom of my mine, finding some iron ore and Lapis Lazuli. I ran out of coal so I went out in the morning and found a cave. I didn't go all the way in, but there was a lot of coal there so I got some. I also tried getting some more wood but whenever I would cut a tree down, I wasn't picking anything up...Then I tried going home but got lost. It got dark so I built a 4x4 house out of cobble stone and one torch. I'm waiting there right now.


----------



## Magix (Apr 24, 2011)

You weren't picking anything up either because your inventory is full or you weren't close enough to the item.

Or you didn't use appropriate tools, though you can cut trees with anything so it doesn't really matter here. 

To get back home, you can make a compass, but that requires you to have some redstone so go mining


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 24, 2011)

Magix said:


> You weren't picking anything up either because your inventory is full or you weren't close enough to the item.
> 
> Or you didn't use appropriate tools, though you can cut trees with anything so it doesn't really matter here.
> 
> To get back home, you can make a compass, but that requires you to have some redstone so go mining


 The compass points to my spawn point, my house isn't at my spawn point.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 24, 2011)

Do you guys think my laptop could run Minecraft well? I don't want to waste money on something I can't play. 
These are the specs I was able to find:

Processor: Intel(I) Pentium(P) Dual CPU T2310 @ 1.46GHz 1.47GHz
Memory (RAM): 1015 MB
System Type: 32-bit Operating System


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 24, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> Do you guys think my laptop could run Minecraft well? I don't want to waste money on something I can't play.
> These are the specs I was able to find:
> 
> Processor: Intel(I) Pentium(P) Dual CPU T2310 @ 1.46GHz 1.47GHz
> ...


 
I don't know too much about good computers, but I think if you put it to the fastest settings, you could play. Though of course, how would I know?


----------



## Innocence (Apr 24, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> Do you guys think my laptop could run Minecraft well? I don't want to waste money on something I can't play.
> These are the specs I was able to find:
> 
> Processor: Intel(I) Pentium(P) Dual CPU T2310 @ 1.46GHz 1.47GHz
> ...


 
You could probably get by if you installed optimine, I think. Beta 1.5 itself is a fair bit faster. What sort of graphics does your laptop have? I'm running on an Intel GMA 4500M Graphics, 2.3ghz Dual Core CPU, 4gb of RAM (Probably not the bottleneck though) at a comfortable 20-30FPS with Beta 1.5 and Optimine. Without optimine more like 10-20.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 24, 2011)

Sweet, I found the best free recorder, and unlike fraps, it can actually go up to 10 minutes per recording. And it doesn't lag and has great quality! I think I'm gonna make some minecraft videos soon. =D
http://www.microsoft.com/expression/try-it/Default.aspx
Just go down to the one that says "download" not free 60 day trial.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> The compass points to my spawn point, my house isn't at my spawn point.


 
sleep in a bed at your house, it resets the spawn point to where you slept last.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, another problem
I found some gold and when I mined it, I didn't pick up anything, it was just gone...No, my inventory is not full. I mined the stone around it and could pick that up, but the not gold. Then I found DIAMONDS, but I could not pick it up. My pick ax just destroys the diamond block, and I get nothing. Why?

This is only happening to me with valuable stone. I can pick up Cobblestone, Redstone, Iron ore, etc just fine, but not Diamond and Gold.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 24, 2011)

What kind of pickaxe are you using?
for diamond im pretty sure you need iron and up for iron you need a stone pick axe and for stone you need a wooden


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Ok, another problem
> I found some gold and when I mined it, I didn't pick up anything, it was just gone...No, my inventory is not full. I mined the stone around it and could pick that up, but the not gold. Then I found DIAMONDS, but I could not pick it up. My pick ax just destroys the diamond block, and I get nothing. Why?
> 
> This is only happening to me with valuable stone. I can pick up Cobblestone, Redstone, Iron ore, etc just fine, but not Diamond and Gold.



You need an iron pick for diamond and gold.


----------



## Logan (Apr 27, 2011)

@TheMachanga 

http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Minecraft_Wiki

Read up.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 27, 2011)

Logan said:


> @TheMachanga
> 
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Minecraft_Wiki
> 
> Read up.


Yeah, I've used it now.
I want to build a train station, but I have nowhere to go (besides another, new mine, or cool land formation). What is the point of having multiple houses?


----------



## Innocence (Apr 27, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Yeah, I've used it now.
> I want to build a train station, but I have nowhere to go (besides another, new mine, or cool land formation). What is the point of having multiple houses?


 
The ability to make a train station between them.


----------



## Magix (Apr 27, 2011)

Different landscape? 

It'd get boring if you stay in one place forever.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 28, 2011)

Ummm, lorki? Is there a particular reason i came out of my house during daylight to find a very giant zombie apparently quite interested in giving me a hug?


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 28, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Ummm, lorki? Is there a particular reason i came out of my house during daylight to find a very giant zombie apparently quite interested in giving me a hug?


 
Yup, its a plugin. Natural giants.


----------



## TK 421 (Apr 28, 2011)

have anybody downloaded Zombe's modpack. i installed it at it works great. wether control, thunder, fly, and be faster

i have beta


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2011)

yay I finarry found one



Spoiler












edit: I'm making circus galop with note blocks.


----------



## Innocence (May 1, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> have anybody downloaded Zombe's modpack. i installed it at it works great. wether control, thunder, fly, and be faster
> 
> i have beta


 
Want to know what's better? Single Player Commands.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2011)

How are people so dumb and cant understand anything, it really annoys me.

Example:

19:19:13 [INFO] []ºf PuzzleGuy1234: can i build a house
19:19:27 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]ºf ben1996123: yes
19:19:39 [INFO] []ºf PuzzleGuy1234: can you give me stuff for it
19:19:43 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]ºf ben1996123: nolol
19:19:48 [INFO] []ºf PuzzleGuy1234: why
19:19:58 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]ºf ben1996123: because its survival and you have to get your own stuff
19:20:04 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]ºf ben1996123: no one else gets given anything
19:20:12 [INFO] []ºf PuzzleGuy1234: can you give me torches
19:20:13 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]ºf ben1996123: its called "minecraft"
19:20:15 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]ºf ben1996123: no
19:20:31 [INFO] CraftPlayer: Set time to 0
19:20:37 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]ºf ben1996123: build here
19:20:48 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]ºf ben1996123: between these 4 blocks
19:20:53 [INFO] []ºf PuzzleGuy1234: i here a zombie
19:21:16 [INFO] []ºf PuzzleGuy1234: can you give me wood
19:21:44 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]ºf ben1996123: no
19:21:45 [INFO] PuzzleGuy1234 tried command: item wooden planks

He asks this every single time he comes on the server

He also asks for me to unlock the doors to my diamond storage room so he can "have a look" when we know he steals all the time. Dumbass. /rant.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2011)

More "dumbassery":

2011-05-01 19:47:26 [INFO] ben1996123 [/127.0.0.1:50930] logged in with entity id 1112
2011-05-01 19:47:31 [INFO] []§f smegheadZ: hello 
2011-05-01 19:47:31 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]§f ben1996123: am now 
2011-05-01 19:47:35 [INFO] []§f smegheadZ:  
2011-05-01 19:47:38 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]§f ben1996123: type /who 
2011-05-01 19:47:58 [INFO] []§f smegheadZ: can you change the thing at the front of my name 
2011-05-01 19:48:12 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]§f ben1996123: i can yeah 
2011-05-01 19:48:17 [INFO] []§f smegheadZ: to moderator 
2011-05-01 19:48:21 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]§f ben1996123: nolol 
2011-05-01 19:48:24 [INFO] []§f smegheadZ: cmon 
2011-05-01 19:48:27 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]§f ben1996123: nolol 
2011-05-01 19:48:50 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]§f ben1996123: 1. you arent a moderator, 2. everyone else who isnt a moderator will have [Moderator] 
2011-05-01 19:49:21 [INFO] []§f smegheadZ: so what do they do 
2011-05-01 19:49:25 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]§f ben1996123: ? 
2011-05-01 19:49:37 [INFO] []§f smegheadZ: well your saying i have my own moderator 
2011-05-01 19:49:37 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]§f ben1996123: what do moderators do?
2011-05-01 19:49:44 [INFO] []§f smegheadZ: yeah
2011-05-01 19:49:37 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]§f ben1996123: moderate the server...
2011-05-01 19:49:44 [INFO] []§f smegheadZ: whats that mean
2011-05-01 19:49:37 [INFO] [Admin/lolben]§f ben1996123: :fp

then my computer bluescreened and he went offline because he thought I was implying that he was dumb.


----------



## lorki3 (May 2, 2011)

That guy was on my server too.
Btw ben, is your server working? Because i cant connect.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2011)

Henry building more random stuff:


----------



## collinbxyz (May 3, 2011)

Pretty cool seed. -7950834150549184638 (I found it myself, not online)
I am going to make a huge rubik's cube out of colored wool =D


----------



## collinbxyz (May 3, 2011)

I may add a 2x2 and 4x4 also


----------



## Logan (May 3, 2011)

Either Ben or Lorki wanna put their servers up tonight (now)?


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 3, 2011)

Logan said:


> Either Ben or Lorki wanna put their servers up tonight (now)?


Ben is asleep.
Dunno 'bout lorki


----------



## lorki3 (May 3, 2011)

Logan said:


> Either Ben or Lorki wanna put their servers up tonight (now)?


 I turned of my server computer for a day because it is not very good for my computer.
But ill turn it on today.

EDIT: It is on, if you get the error: INternel server error. Just try to connect again.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 3, 2011)

I made a 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 cube. Got better pictures!
All the photos here.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 7, 2011)

no servers are up :/

also Im not sure if its been posted, but everyone should check out the piston mod. Pistons


----------



## Innocence (May 7, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> no servers are up :/
> 
> also Im not sure if its been posted, but everyone should check out the piston mod. Pistons



Definitely check that out. It's totally worth it. And I don't even use most mods that change game content.


----------



## deepSubDiver (May 7, 2011)

My server, I'm rather a technical builder then a spelunker...



Spoiler


----------



## Shortey (May 7, 2011)

that subterrain secret chest room isn't so secret anymore i think


----------



## deepSubDiver (May 7, 2011)

Shortey said:


> that subterrain secret chest room isn't so secret anymore i think


 Actually, there are even signs directing other players to it. But they basically won't get in  At least, noone managed it yet.


----------



## Logan (May 7, 2011)

Been messing around with pistons building a self-repairing bridge. Looks really sloppy though.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 7, 2011)

Logan said:


> Been messing around with pistons building a self-repairing bridge. Looks really sloppy though.


 
Pistons are rather useful for a lot of things. Like hiding crafting tables, a hallway that lights up/goes dark at the flick of a switch. A very reliable T Flip Flop. Tic-Tac-Toe, connect 4, pinball type transportation system thingy.


----------



## Logan (May 7, 2011)

Here's my piston bridge thingy:



Texture pack (above pic doesn't do it justice): http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1021&t=136785


----------



## ben1996123 (May 8, 2011)

I'm playing Infdev.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 8, 2011)

Logan said:


> Here's my piston bridge thingy:
> View attachment 1604
> 
> 
> Texture pack (above pic doesn't do it justice): http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1021&t=136785


 

interesting design.


----------



## Edam (May 8, 2011)

wasn't sure which images to put so i just chose some random things from the server. 
















 
if anyone's interested, server is 129.130.196.123
its on whitelist at the moment, but if you let me know usernames i can put you on the allow list. its up 24/7 etc etc. I like building mazes and bananas


----------



## collinbxyz (May 8, 2011)

Edam said:


> if anyone's interested, server is 129.130.196.123
> its on whitelist at the moment, but if you let me know usernames i can put you on the allow list. its up 24/7 etc etc. I like building mazes and bananas


 
Username is Collinbxyz, add me? Awesome world BTW!


----------



## Edam (May 8, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Username is Collinbxyz, add me? Awesome world BTW!


 
done!


----------



## Logan (May 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Username is Collinbxyz, add me? Awesome world BTW!


 
Could you edit your post to get rid of all of those pictures? It's really distracting/unnecessary.

@Edam username is ljrox123


----------



## Edam (May 10, 2011)

added!


----------



## lorki3 (May 13, 2011)

Edam can I join your server?
user name is: lorki3


----------



## Edam (May 13, 2011)

added!


----------



## Logan (May 15, 2011)

I hate you Edam. This maze is MURDER! XD But I can't quit!


----------



## Edam (May 16, 2011)

i promise you there's an end, its just a little hard to see.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2011)

Edam said:


> i promise you there's an end, its just a little hard to see.


 Was it something stupid like right above me?


----------



## Antcuber (May 19, 2011)

username antcubing, add me!


----------



## Logan (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone played with the new patch yet? Doesn't look that interesting to me. Might mess around with it. Probably not. 1.7, however, looks like it's going to be fun!! For those of you who don't know, Notch is adding an "adventure" mode to the game.

EDIT: There's not much info on the adventure mode, yet. Notch posted this a while ago, but I'm not sure if it will be similar.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just got minecraft, and i survived my first night somehow.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 4, 2011)

OCD + minecraft = angry GF.

Removing mountains in order to have a larger flat building surface is time consuming.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 4, 2011)

Logan said:


> Anyone played with the new patch yet? Doesn't look that interesting to me. Might mess around with it. Probably not. 1.7, however, looks like it's going to be fun!! For those of you who don't know, Notch is adding an "adventure" mode to the game.
> 
> EDIT: There's not much info on the adventure mode, yet. Notch posted this a while ago, but I'm not sure if it will be similar.


 
Meh. Minus about 200 bugs, plus around 100....

Then we have SMP NETHER! And maps, long grass, trapdoors...I think it's a worthwhile update.


In other news...






The outgoing section of my minecart station. Notice how the TRACK COMES FROM NOWHERE :O





The incoming section of my minecart station. Notice the minecart for easy getting out and rider detection.





OMG I used a PISTON to make the dispenser smaller! :O :3





Waiting...waiting...A wild minecart appears! Piston uses Push! It's super effective!

And through the hole, and on to the track that COMES FROM NOWHERE :O


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 9, 2011)

seed: -8685034999539043372
x y z: 75, 65, -78

edit: images


----------



## Owen (Jun 9, 2011)

There's not going to be a adventure mode, I think the update will contain adventure things, similar to maps.


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2011)

Owen said:


> There's not going to be a adventure mode, I think the update will contain adventure things, similar to maps.


 
I'm fairly sure it is. Where did you hear it wasn't?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 10, 2011)

"ONWARDS TO THE ADVENTURE UPDATE! *holds up sword, poses dramatically*"
he's trolling


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> "ONWARDS TO THE ADVENTURE UPDATE! *holds up sword, poses dramatically*"
> he's trolling


 
"We are working on Minecraft Beta 1.7, which I’m referring to as the “adventure update”. We’re keeping the details secret so people can get surprises. The idea with this update is to flesh out the game a bit, making it reward exploration and combat more. Assuming we like them in play testing, pistons are coming in 1.7."
source

It does, however, look like it's going to be more of an addition to survival rather than a whole new game mode. Seems like Owen was right.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 12, 2011)

I finished my first custom map!
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic.../page__p__5265103__fromsearch__1#entry5265103


----------



## Logan (Jun 16, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I finished my first custom map!
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic.../page__p__5265103__fromsearch__1#entry5265103


 
Tried it out. Pretty simple but decent. It did, however look to be a bit rushed (ie typos). Also, the ending seemed a bit anti-climactic.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 20, 2011)

Screw my previous statement. I'm buying Minecraft as soon as I can scrape $21 together, because after seeing Kevin and SeaNanners' minecraft videos, there's no turning back.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> You can use my account.
> Not like I ever play anyway...


 
Sure, PM me it. 

I just want to try it though, maybe we could play together when I get my own?


----------



## JyH (Jun 20, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sure, PM me it.
> 
> I just want to try it though, maybe we could play together when I get my own?


 
Yeah, maybe if I get into it. Luckily I got it when it was $10 so I didn't waste too much moola.


----------



## Antcuber (Jun 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yeah, maybe if I get into it. Luckily I got it when it was $10 so I didn't waste too much moola.


 
waste? how did you possibly get bored of it?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 3, 2011)

Been playing a crapload of Minecraft lately. Made a bunch of stuff, including a cube from wool. Am also making a pixel art of a certain character from a certain TV show that a certain group of people seem to like. BRONIES!!!!

Here are the pics of the cube:


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 3, 2011)

I made this a while ago, but only put a link to the pictures.


----------



## DrJorge (Jul 3, 2011)

i got a server if anyone would like a server but it has a whitelist so you gotta tell me ip:96.237.146.153


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 3, 2011)

I really want to find a way to make a fully functional cube in minecraft out of pistons. Example: To do an "R" you press a button and the pistons work to perform that move. It would be complicated, but it would be the most epic thing ever! (To a minecraft cuber, that is...)


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 3, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Been playing a crapload of Minecraft lately. Made a bunch of stuff, including a cube from wool. Am also making a pixel art of a certain character from a certain TV show that a certain group of people seem to like. BRONIES!!!!
> 
> Here are the pics of the cube:


 
It better be Fluttershy.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 3, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> It better be Fluttershy.


 
You're good. 



collinbxyz said:


> I made this a while ago, but only put a link to the pictures.


 
Those are really good! I was sort of limited on wool, so I had to use as little as possible for my cube. Oh well, I could just cheat...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 5, 2011)

Finally finished my Fluttershy pixel art. 






Not sure if you can tell by the picture, but this is ****ing huge. To put it into perspective, I hit the build-limit when I started at sea-level, so I had to did 17 blocks underground so it would work. Bronies better be satisfied.

Here's another picture from farther away. 






I wonder where my base is? Hmmmm...


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Bronies better be satisfied.


 
You better be sure as **** I am.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 6, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> You better be sure as **** I am.


 
<3

Edit: Do you want me to make more? I'll take requests.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jul 6, 2011)

What servers do you guys play on? I usually play on baconville.net


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 6, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> What servers do you guys play on? I usually play on baconville.net


 
Haven't really played multiplayer. I'll try to get a server for cubers up if I can, would you be interested in playing on it? (directed towards anyone who plays)


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jul 7, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Haven't really played multiplayer. I'll try to get a server for cubers up if I can, would you be interested in playing on it? (directed towards anyone who plays)


 
If I still played often, I would be interested. Sadly, I got sucked back into Runescape...


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 7, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Haven't really played multiplayer. I'll try to get a server for cubers up if I can, would you be interested in playing on it? (directed towards anyone who plays)


 
I would


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 7, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> If I still played often, I would be interested. Sadly, I got sucked back into Runescape...


 


cincyaviation said:


> I would


 
Awesome! I'll post it in here once I set it up.


----------



## Logan (Jul 7, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Awesome! I'll post it in here once I set it up.


 
How goods your internet? Servers aren't fun if they aren't on a decent connection, or don't have any plug-ins.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 7, 2011)

Logan said:


> How goods your internet? Servers aren't fun if they aren't on a decent connection, or don't have any plug-ins.


 
I'm not sure, what are the main factors in connection speed? I have a pretty good router (Linksys WRT54G) , but I don't know of the other factors that go into connection speed. Do you know how I can test it?


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 7, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm not sure, what are the main factors in connection speed? I have a pretty good router (Linksys WRT54G) , but I don't know of the other factors that go into connection speed. Do you know how I can test it?


 
http://www.speedtest.net/ I dont know, this might help you though!

EDIT: I didn't even realize that rhymed


----------



## 24653483361 (Jul 7, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/ I dont know, this might help you though!
> 
> EDIT: I didn't even realize that rhymed


 
Your a poet and you didn't even know it! Ya i'd play on the server.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 8, 2011)

I assume this is pretty good...


----------



## RTh (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm currently doing an almost exact copy of the Moria Mines from Lord of the Rings with a friend. We've been playing like 2 weeks and still didn't finish the Great Halls nor the actual mines xd

Also:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1376028750.png

That's 50 € a month (actually it's 6 mbps download, but seems there's someone downloading non-stop xd) including telephone.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 8, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I assume this is pretty good...



Ummmm..... *YES!!* My speed is like 120 ping, 6 mb download and .7 upload  which is mediocre!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 8, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> Ummmm..... *YES!!* My speed is like 120 ping, 6 mb download and .7 upload  which is mediocre!


 
Alright, I guess it's good for a server. I should have it up by this weekend, if all goes well.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 8, 2011)

JyH said:


> I win.


 Unless you're going to put up a Minecraft server, then GTFO.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jul 8, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Alright, I guess it's good for a server. I should have it up by this weekend, if all goes well.


 
Awesome, if your registered on the minecraft forums you can advertise it there if you want.


----------



## Logan (Jul 8, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Awesome, if your registered on the minecraft forums you can advertise it there if you want.


 Don't do this yet. Get a server up, get some dedicated users, builders, and moderators, etc. Once you've got a decent sized and well moderated/controlled server, then I would set up some type of whitelist (you could do this in the beginning, also) so you don't get tons of nubs. THEN post on the forums.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 8, 2011)

Wait, is this good? This is also at my friend's house, so I think it's slower here, but I'm just wondering how it is for a laptop.




I have a small server for a couple of friends and me. It doesn't lag at all.

I will test this again when I get home to see the difference.


----------



## Logan (Jul 8, 2011)

You guys are so lucky! This is the best I can get in the area that I live, and I pay just about the same, or more as you guys....


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ill just leave this here....


----------



## Logan (Jul 8, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Ill just leave this here....
> *video*


 
I see someone follows Notch's Twitter 

Might as well post this one:


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 8, 2011)

We can all design our own cubes now  (cuz we couldnt before amirite?)


----------



## Meep (Jul 9, 2011)

4x4te, a game by Justin Jaffray.


----------



## Magix (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol solved it, once you get the idea it's really easy but it's fun : P


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2011)

So how are all of these proposed servers going?


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Logan said:


> So how are all of these proposed servers going?


haha, mine has been of for a few months now. I have been playing terraria  I didnt feel like turning it on. Sorry. Im in turkey now so i cant put it on  When i get back i might put it on but I will make a terraria server for cubers first


----------



## Innocence (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey gears, I saw your design in the piston logic thread. Just putting that out there.

Anybody made anything cool lately?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 20, 2011)

Logan said:


> So how are all of these proposed servers going?


 
Sorry, haven't really been working on it. I'll post it in here as soon as I have it all set up, no worries.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 20, 2011)

My server doesnt exist anymore because my internet upload speed is 0.8mb so it lags if there are any more than 0 - 2 people on.


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if a macbook air can handle a server? (i dont thinkit can)


----------



## Logan (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone play with the Aether yet? Spent a few hours on with it today. Died a lot. Like the Nether, beds explode. I was killed by a bed today. The end.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 26, 2011)

Logan said:


> Anyone play with the Aether yet? Spent a few hours on with it today. Died a lot. Like the Nether, beds explode. I was killed by a bed today. The end.


 
Haha, noticed the bed thing. Yes, I've been playing the crap out of the Aether, and am having the most fun I've ever had in Minecraft. I am annoyed also by the fact that poison Moas (they might have a different name, not sure) look just like the normal ones, so I got killed by one because I thought it was a black Moa. D:

I haven't seen any bronze dungeons, but I have seen a silver one and gold one, but haven't been able to reach them without a Moa.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess i have to try it. Sounds like lots of addons, and such.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Hey gears, I saw your design in the piston logic thread. Just putting that out there.
> 
> Anybody made anything cool lately?



I know :3 Oh and I made a piston D flip flop. It might not be anything special, but Im proud.


----------



## Logan (Jul 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Haha, noticed the bed thing. Yes, I've been playing the crap out of the Aether, and am having the most fun I've ever had in Minecraft. I am annoyed also by the fact that poison Moas (they might have a different name, not sure) look just like the normal ones, so I got killed by one because I thought it was a black Moa. D:
> 
> I haven't seen any bronze dungeons, but I have seen a silver one and gold one, but haven't been able to reach them without a Moa.


 I spent hours trying to play fair and beat the dungeons, build a house, ect. I hate/love how you cant spawn in all the good items. You HAVE to go beat the dungeons. And to make it even more difficult SPC doesn't work.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 28, 2011)

Logan said:


> I spent hours trying to play fair and beat the dungeons, build a house, ect. I hate/love how you cant spawn in all the good items. You HAVE to go beat the dungeons. And to make it even more difficult SPC doesn't work.


 
I found a few bronze dungeons, and on both I got a very strange glitch. I'll make a video soon to showcase it, but what basically happens is two dungeons are joined together, and you can actually leave the room during the final fight with the boss. Which has caused quite a few weird situations. I also hatched ~10 Moas (I use TooManyItems) and every time I go to a dungeon or leave my Moa for a period of time, it leaves and I can't find it. 

Also, I borrowed a few ideas from Lewis (from the Yogscast) for building a base, so my house is pretty chill. I grew an orchard full of gold trees. 

I don't use commands, but from the look of it, I would say that it would definitely make it harder. Zombe's mods like flying and classic building don't work either, so I can't just fly around by myself.


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Server is closed now. I want to use it for me and my friend.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 13, 2011)

lorki3: You're welcome.


----------



## kvaele (Aug 13, 2011)

@theanonymouscuber
Did you ever get that server up? I'd set one up myself but I have a bad internet connection.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 14, 2011)

kvaele said:


> @theanonymouscuber
> Did you ever get that server up? I'd set one up myself but I have a bad internet connection.


 
Not yet, but I'll see what I can do. Keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone tried Ace of Spades? It is *so* awesome. Some things need to be patched/improved, but very promising so far, and it's free!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 14, 2011)

This thread needs to be revived. Official release in 4 days!


----------



## Olji (Nov 14, 2011)

Oshi- haven't followed minecraft a bit lately, better dust it off and try to remember my password.


----------



## ianography (Nov 16, 2011)

Just got Minecraft two and a half weeks ago, and I must say: I don't mind being forever alone.

Has anybody heard of Tale of Kingdoms? It's a very intriguing mod. A good video explaining the capabilities of this right here for ya:






EDIT: oya i haven't read all the posts so don't hurt me for any newbiness :3


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 16, 2011)

ianography said:


> Just got Minecraft two and a half weeks ago, and I must say: I don't mind being forever alone.
> 
> Has anybody heard of Tale of Kingdoms? It's a very intriguing mod. A good video explaining the capabilities of this right here for ya:
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I've heard of it, seems to be really popular so I might give it a try 

And I am also looking forward to the full release on Friday


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 16, 2011)

Havent played for realy for a month or two... Oficial release. Go. Go. Go.

I had the tals of kingdoms mod but it was taking too long to kill so many monsters to make a kingdom...


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2011)

1.0.0 was released 15 minutes ago.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 18, 2011)

woooo :3


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 18, 2011)

still playing 1.8 though. 
It was lol when notch pulled the lever.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 19, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> still playing 1.8 though.
> It was lol when notch pulled the lever.


 
So incredibly anti-climactic. It was kinda depressing.

I'm glad the snow/tundra biomes are back. I spawned in one in my first new world, heh. They are definitely my favorite survival biomes. I love building with ice! It's so difficult to do, but so rewarding when you can say you built a ice palace legitimately.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 19, 2011)

1.8 had a bug that cause no snow or something but i only a promble for 1.8 genarated maps. Now there is neather fortesses new mods. NPC in villages ect So much


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 19, 2011)

My 1st experience of 1.0.0 was getting about 60 animals to following me back to my base all at once.
It was noisey but awesome. I felt like a really weird pimp.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 20, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> So incredibly anti-climactic. It was kinda depressing.
> 
> I'm glad the snow/tundra biomes are back. I spawned in one in my first new world, heh. They are definitely my favorite survival biomes. I love building with ice! It's so difficult to do, but so rewarding when you can say you built a ice palace legitimately.


 
So lucky... I haven't seen any snow since 1.6 

Enchanting is so awesome though, probably my favourite part of the update


----------



## aronpm (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't you people keep up with the pre-releases?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 20, 2011)

I got pre 3-6 and rc2


----------



## JyH (Jan 17, 2012)

My world download: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54390020/J.rar

Note: My melon farm and exp farm are not my designs - I'm not that creative. :\


----------



## aronpm (Jan 17, 2012)

JyH said:


> My world download: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54390020/J.rar
> 
> Note: My melon farm and exp farm are not my designs - I'm not that creative. :\


Why is your reed farm set up to a AND gate with a 5-clock and a button? The clock is redundant 

still checkin it out

edit: lol I see this is Etho's melon farm design. Personally I took Nebris' design and improved the redstone but Etho's works too. Nebris' design just brings all the slices to a single point.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 17, 2012)

JyH said:


> My world download: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54390020/J.rar


 
Found hole
jumped down hole 
died :3 
that's how good I am

Here's a map I am working on that is no where near finished. Ideas welcome 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GVYVM6R7
Kowloon is the seed name


----------



## JyH (Jan 17, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Why is your reed farm set up to a AND gate with a 5-clock and a button? The clock is redundant
> 
> still checkin it out
> 
> edit: lol I see this is Etho's melon farm design. Personally I took Nebris' design and improved the redstone but Etho's works too. Nebris' design just brings all the slices to a single point.


 
Forgot to mention - I am absolutely horrible with Redstone, so I think I just copied the pictures of the logic gates from some video (the reed farm was one of the first rooms I built). I'll check out Nebris' design, too.



chrissyD said:


> Here's a map I am working on that is no where near finished. Ideas welcome
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GVYVM6R7
> Kowloon is the seed name



Trying it out.

Also, if either of you have found the giant platform above my house with the Minecart "station", then I need suggestions on what else to build up there. I took down my old tree farm to build the staircase leading up to it, but I don't plan on putting it back up there.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 17, 2012)

I just realized I didn't show you guys my server yet. It has factions, economy, arenas, and has 20 slots. 

IP: WarriorCraft.MCProHosting.Com:29994

Called "WarriorCraft". I've had it for about a month now.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 17, 2012)

JyH said:


> Forgot to mention - I am absolutely horrible with Redstone, so I think I just copied the pictures of the logic gates from some video (the reed farm was one of the first rooms I built). I'll check out Nebris' design, too.


 
He doesn't have a tutorial for it yet, but he built it in an LP episode, so he might improve the final version. Basically it just pushes the melon from above (breaking it) and pulling out the dirt block from beneath it, so the slices fall into a water stream

I might put up a world download eventually but I've only put like 2.5 days of playtime into my current world, because I've only had it for like a week.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 17, 2012)

aronpm said:


> He doesn't have a tutorial for it yet, but he built it in an LP episode, so he might improve the final version. Basically it just pushes the melon from above (breaking it) and pulling out the dirt block from beneath it, so the slices fall into a water stream
> 
> I might put up a world download eventually but I've only put like 2.5 days of playtime into my current world, because I've only had it for like a week.


 
This?

It's a modular pre1.1 auto-reset BUD-activated melon farm. Does pretty much what you explained.


----------



## JyH (Jan 17, 2012)

@chrissyD - How long did it take you to build that? Like I said, I'm not that creative so I don't have any ideas for you, sorry.  Still impressive, though. 

Here's the texture pack I use: http://www.planetminecraft.com/texture_pack/ocd-pack/ (from Temple of Notch) He's working on the 1.1 version for it.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 17, 2012)

JyH said:


> @chrissyD - How long did it take you to build that? Like I said, I'm not that creative so I don't have any ideas for you, sorry.  Still impressive, though.



About a week so far on and off. Was inspired by this snapshot from south park  So not entirely my design.


Spoiler


----------



## Muesli (Jan 17, 2012)

I gone dun made me a dome!











I finished this ages ago, 30,000+ blocks of sandstone. 

Hand made.

In vanilla...

120,000+ blocks of sand, 60+ diamond shovels.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 17, 2012)

Muesli said:


> 60+ diamond shovels.



That must of been one hell of a diggy diggy hole.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 17, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> That must of been one hell of a diggy diggy hole.


 
You could say that, it was a fair few. I still have 5 or so solid blocks of diamond left though.


Here's a picture of a bridge I made. Again, by hand in vanilla with only mined blocks.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 17, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> This?
> 
> It's a modular pre1.1 auto-reset BUD-activated melon farm. Does pretty much what you explained.


 
It's not auto-harvesting using BUD switches so it's a bit more compact than that lol

Re: texture packs, I use docm77's Faithful texture pack. It's basically a 32x32 remake of the original textures, with a few changes (glowstone is less ugly, no lines in the middle of glass, water looks lighter). Waiting for Optifine to be released for 1.1 so I can use it again, though.


----------



## JyH (Jan 17, 2012)

Muesli said:


> You could say that, it was a fair few. I still have 5 or so solid blocks of diamond left though.
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of a bridge I made. Again, by hand in vanilla with only mined blocks.
> ...



25 blocks of diamond.  Fortune III is amazing.
Love that bridge design.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 17, 2012)

JyH said:


> 25 blocks of diamond.  Fortune III is amazing.
> Love that bridge design.


 
Oh, that entire world was made in 1.3 if I remember correctly. I abandoned it in 1.6 so I could generate the new features (caverns, villages etc) that 1.8 was bringing. No fancy pants enchantments for me.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 17, 2012)

My world.
Please tell me what you think.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 17, 2012)

I lost my fortune 2 pick to lava today, along with 19 diamonds, 3 other diamond picks and a Power V bow. What an *****! So I went and made and enchanted 6 more diamond picks until I got fortune 3, then I went and mined about a stack and a half of diamonds. Aww yeah.

I learned my lesson, and a Potion of Fire Resistance is now a crucial caving supply for me just in case I become retarded for a split second.


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 17, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Just my creation's
> Please tell me what you think.


 
Link doesn't work?

Today I was trying to get enough levels to get Silk touch on a pickaxe. I left my zombie XP farm running and planned to check back in half an hour or so. I forgot about it though and only remembered after ~2 hours. Minecraft was running at about 1 frame per second. Luckily I had my splash potions of instant health. Which killed most of the zombies. But the amount of XP caused it to lag even more. After about five minutes the lag stopped and I had 30 levels. I then went to enchant a pick and got silk touch first try 

Also I was at the bottom of a ravine today in search of diamond and iron. I noticed that a lot of mobs like to ambush me by jumping from the top of the ravine to the bottom , which brought me quite close to death at times. But I made it out alive with 18 diamond and four stacks of iron.


----------



## JyH (Jan 17, 2012)

Used 50 levels last night to get an Efficiency IV and Silk Touch pickaxe. 
According to the wiki, you need level 61 for Efficiency V (unless I'm reading it wrong), but I've never seen the numbers go over 50 (max bookshelf stuff), and 50 itself is pretty rare. Am I missing something? I had level 61, but had to settle for a level 50 enchantment.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 17, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Link doesn't work?
> 
> Today I was trying to get enough levels to get Silk touch on a pickaxe. I left my zombie XP farm running and planned to check back in half an hour or so. I forgot about it though and only remembered after ~2 hours. Minecraft was running at about 1 frame per second. Luckily I had my splash potions of instant health. Which killed most of the zombies. But the amount of XP caused it to lag even more. After about five minutes the lag stopped and I had 30 levels. I then went to enchant a pick and got silk touch first try
> 
> Also I was at the bottom of a ravine today in search of diamond and iron. I noticed that a lot of mobs like to ambush me by jumping from the top of the ravine to the bottom , which brought me quite close to death at times. But I made it out alive with 18 diamond and four stacks of iron.


 
Fixed it. 
I love diamond mining at the bottom of ravines. Blast protection helps alot on your armor. And fire resistance. But i always keep a bucket of water with me and a instant healing potion. They both have saved me so many times since i have a habit of not noticing a creeper next to me. And a habit of walking into lava. But luckily i have learned not to panic but to get my bucket out and cool my self and the lava.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 17, 2012)

JyH said:


> Used 50 levels last night to get an Efficiency IV and Silk Touch pickaxe.
> According to the wiki, you need level 61 for Efficiency V (unless I'm reading it wrong), but I've never seen the numbers go over 50 (max bookshelf stuff), and 50 itself is pretty rare. Am I missing something? I had level 61, but had to settle for a level 50 enchantment.


 
The maximum level you can get in an enchanting table is level 50, which is with 30 bookshelves.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 17, 2012)

JyH said:


> Used 50 levels last night to get an Efficiency IV and Silk Touch pickaxe.
> According to the wiki, you need level 61 for Efficiency V (unless I'm reading it wrong), but I've never seen the numbers go over 50 (max bookshelf stuff), and 50 itself is pretty rare. Am I missing something? I had level 61, but had to settle for a level 50 enchantment.


 
I'm not sure as to the exact formula, but with the way enchanting works, you start out with 50 as like a "base level", and then a random amount is added or subtracted from the total.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## insane569 (Jan 19, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


>


 
Cool. It seems everyones minecraft house looks different. None are ever the same. I love that. Variety at its best.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 19, 2012)

MY most recent map i built a tree house and before it was a man made cave home (non creative)


----------



## IanTheCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

I make an underwater base FTW.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 4, 2012)

Made this since I noticed the speedsolving banner was all squares. The green on my texture pack is pretty dark.


Spoiler











Also would anyone be interested in setting up a small server for cubers? I need help building things.


----------



## Gredore (Feb 4, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Made this since I noticed the speedsolving banner was all squares. The green on my texture pack is pretty dark.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
I would. I have been playing the game a while now...PM me.


----------



## benskoning (Feb 4, 2012)

I spent $40 on the game and still cannot play it.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 4, 2012)

benskoning said:


> I spent $40 on the game and still cannot play it.


 
How come?


----------



## aronpm (Feb 5, 2012)

benskoning said:


> I spent $40 on the game and still cannot play it.


 
The game doesn't cost $40.


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been playing a lot today, and made a portal to the Nether wooooooooooo. I found a fortress so I'm going to explore that soon. And I'm watching antvenom's Hunt for the Ender Dragon series, currently on episode 8. I want to make it to the End some time soon that way I can fight the Ender Dragon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I've been playing a lot today, and made a portal to the Nether wooooooooooo. I found a fortress so I'm going to explore that soon. And I'm watching antvenom's Hunt for the Ender Dragon series, currently on episode 8. I want to make it to the End some time soon that way I can fight the Ender Dragon.



Remember when you refused to play it because it was boring?


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 5, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Remember when you refused to play it because it was boring?


 I didn't refuse to play it, I refused to pay for it. Wink wink.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I didn't refuse to play it, I refused to pay for it. Wink wink.



sure. now go play terraria.


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 5, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> sure. now go play terraria.


 No.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 5, 2012)

I would go on a sever for cubers. 
My friends that played minecraft last year don't because thy have Skyrim and talk about it and hardly nothing else. Still I would want an 8x8 more


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 5, 2012)

benskoning said:


> I spent $40 on the game and still cannot play it.


 
That's nothing. I spent over £400 to play Minecraft.
My old laptop wouldn't run it and that was literally the only reason I upgraded.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 9, 2012)

Me and Gredore have made a cubing based server that is looking great so far. 

Ip is speedsolving.zapto.org


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Me and Gredore have made a cubing based server that is looking great so far.
> 
> Ip is speedsolving.zapto.org



How do you get an IP that isn't an a number question mark.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 9, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> How do you get an IP that isn't an a number question mark.



no-ip.com


----------



## benskoning (Feb 9, 2012)

aronpm said:


> The game doesn't cost $40.


 
I bought it 2 times and i tried to do https not http. (https is a more secure http)


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2012)

benskoning said:


> I bought it 2 times and i tried to do https not http. (https is a more secure http)



Why did you bought it twice?

Minncraft is not worth the money anymore. Terraria is an alot better because theres stuff to do after 20 minutes of playing


----------



## aronpm (Feb 9, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Why did you bought it twice?
> 
> Minncraft is not worth the money anymore. Terraria is an alot better because theres stuff to do after 20 minutes of playing


 
disagree

there is always stuff to do in minecraft

for any given week i could rack up 100 hours of playtime if i wanted to

i have not played more than 20 minutes of terraria but its a game with a definite end point and just wouldnt have the replayability of minecraft


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 10, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Me and Gredore have made a cubing based server that is looking great so far.
> 
> Ip is speedsolving.zapto.org


 
How can I join?

EDIT: I figured it out. But I don't quite get the money thing.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 10, 2012)

aronpm said:


> disagree
> 
> there is always stuff to do in minecraft
> 
> ...


 
Ehhhh. I'm 130 hours into Terraria and I'm not at endgame and still have tonnes to do. It's a bigger game than you might think.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 10, 2012)

Minecraft is a place to let your mind run free. I have almost 8 days of playing time. I can't stop playing since there is still more to be done. Better farm, reorganize animals, rebuild house or get new dogs. Or just build new castle bigger and better. The majority of my time is spent mining diamonds. I haven't played this terraria and don't plan on it. If it is good then I might have a problem. I already have a problem with minecraft.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 10, 2012)

Muesli said:


> Ehhhh. I'm 130 hours into Terraria and I'm not at endgame and still have tonnes to do. It's a bigger game than you might think.


 
I just find Terraria a game that is shallow, with too much focus on combat, and at the same time, unfriendly at the beginning, with tasks like mining being too difficult at the start, and then ridiculously easy toward the end. (Kind of like playing Minecraft with Equivalent Exchange XD)


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 10, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Me and Gredore have made a cubing based server that is looking great so far.
> 
> Ip is speedsolving.zapto.org


 I would really enjoy a server that is survival and just for cubers, I think that that kind of server is cool but kind of boring.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 10, 2012)

Is it up 24 7


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 12, 2012)

I made a Mob grinder and AFKed for 11 hours. When I threw my splash potion, I crashed. Prolly since my computer cannot handle small render distance...

Could someone take my game save collect orbs and send back?


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 13, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Me and Gredore have made a cubing based server that is looking great so far.
> 
> Ip is speedsolving.zapto.org


 
Spend about 40 mins in the server. It does look really good so far. 

I also built a house on it, not completely done yet but this is still a really fun server. I did get quite a bit of lag though, maybe it's just me


----------



## aronpm (Feb 13, 2012)

audio levels need more adjustment I think


----------



## Gredore (Feb 13, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Spend about 40 mins in the server. It does look really good so far.
> 
> I also built a house on it, not completely done yet but this is still a really fun server. I did get quite a bit of lag though, maybe it's just me


 

There is a bit of lag, just ignore it... feel free to come on again!


----------



## conn9 (Feb 13, 2012)

Its probably already been mentioned on here, but with redstone, could a working cube be possible?


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 13, 2012)

conn9 said:


> Its probably already been mentioned on here, but with redstone, could a working cube be possible?


 
In theory it might be possible but it would end up being a big impractical mess. Someone has made a 16 bit ALU with redstone so the possibilities are endless.
I bet disco could make a working cube :3

Also my internet speed has just been upgraded so there should be less lag on the server.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 13, 2012)

I have tried 2 different MC working cubes. I followed the instructions and both failed because redstone just isn't that reliable. I would like to see a good working 2x2 though. Seems a lot more practical.






Found one.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just going to re-post the server. 
EVERYONE! GO ON!
You'll regret it if you don't.

IP: speedsolving.zapto.org


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 17, 2012)

went on, went into someones area with pressure pads and couldn't get out -.-


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> went on, went into someones area with pressure pads and couldn't get out -.-


 /spawn in the chat. And Justin stay out of peoples houses they don't want you to be in there.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't get on why?


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 17, 2012)

Someone griefed my house on the server. Some green wool, a bed and a fence gate were taken. I know its not really a big deal and is easily replaceable but I thought I may as well mention it.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 17, 2012)

Nobody did this last time 

*WarriorCraft.mcprohosting.com:29994 is my server which has factions, economy, and other stuff!*

Did that help?


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> went on, went into someones area with pressure pads and couldn't get out -.-



I assume you mean the pressure pads up by Gredore's house. I've removed them. Just do "/spawn" if you get stuck.



tx789 said:


> I can't get on why?



You must be doing something wrong.



Alcuber said:


> Someone griefed my house on the server. Some green wool, a bed and a fence gate were taken. I know its not really a big deal and is easily replaceable but I thought I may as well mention it.



Fixed it. Nobody should be able to go in your house except you from now on.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 17, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> You be doing something wrong.
> 
> .


 It just say can't resolve hostname as soon as I refresh or click multiplayer


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 17, 2012)

tx789 said:


> It just say can't resolve hostname as soon as I refresh or click multiplayer



you typing the address correctly? and in the right box?


----------



## Gredore (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> went on, went into someones area with pressure pads and couldn't get out -.-



Sorry about that... It is meant for mobs... There is a side entrance in the form of a gate if you wanted to come to my front door...


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 17, 2012)

The server was working fine yesterday but it says that it "can't resolve hostname".


----------



## Gredore (Feb 17, 2012)

i think the server is down.


----------



## Hyrtsi (Feb 17, 2012)

I've began building a huge M4 (FYI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menger_sponge) in survival mode. It takes 20^4=160 000 blocks to create. I'm gonna be doing it for weeks.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 18, 2012)

Dyn Map of the server. Lets you see the server without going on minecraft


----------



## tx789 (Feb 18, 2012)

I finally go on and have built a small house and started a mine


----------



## MostEd (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bo5ANdV0bc
a tour of my home


----------



## tx789 (Mar 2, 2012)

1.2 is out


----------



## aronpm (Mar 2, 2012)

tx789 said:


> 1.2 is out


 
you're quite late


----------



## insane569 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes 1.2 is out and just in time since I decided to actually buy the game. Best waste of my money ever.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 3, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Yes 1.2 is out and just in time since I decided to actually buy the game. Best waste of my money ever.


 
NOOOO!!!! WHY WOULD YOU SAY THAT? Like actually... why is this your opinion?


----------



## insane569 (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> NOOOO!!!! WHY WOULD YOU SAY THAT? Like actually... why is this your opinion?


 
When I say best waste of my money ever I mean I hate wasting money on things that aren't essential to my life or school. Minecraft was totally worth it but the fact that I can't find a good server where I dont get my ass kicked is pissing me off.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 3, 2012)

insane569 said:


> When I say best waste of my money ever I mean I hate wasting money on things that aren't essential to my life or school. Minecraft was totally worth it but the fact that I can't find a good server where I dont get my ass kicked is pissing me off.


 
Le one posted below?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 3, 2012)

is the server down?


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 3, 2012)

Server is down because I'm having to download and reinstall each and every plugin (There's 56 of them :|) because of the R6 update. As far as i know bukkit doesn't yet support 1.2.3 yet since they are having issues with the new height limit. Not sure when the server will be back up but when it is, it will probably be on 1.1.

Edit: Oh well ignore that :| bukkit does have support for 1.2.3 but it's only a dev build. I still have to do all the plugins though D:

Edit2: server is back up (On 1.2.3). Pretty much all plugins have been updated. I'm using essentialschat instead of herochat now. That's the only difference.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Le one posted below?


 
I found a hardcore survival surver but griefing and PVP were both allowe so the new guys got nowhere and the guys with armor and swords got everthing.
EDIT: I'm on the SS server.


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 4, 2012)

The ss server just got rolled back, I lost everything. I had so much stuff in that hour that I played in.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 4, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> The ss server just got rolled back, I lost everything. I had so much stuff in that hour that I played in.


 
Seriously? I was building a castle. Damn better get on.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 4, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> The ss server just got rolled back, I lost everything. I had so much stuff in that hour that I played in.


 
That's because the current bukkit release isn't stable right now.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep missing some diamonds and alot of stone bricks and the castle i was building.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 5, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Yep missing some diamonds and alot of stone bricks and the castle i was building.


 
I found your castle. Do /warp insane and it will take you there. I'll put some diamonds and stuff in your chest for you. 

The server went down because my computer crashed. Nothing to do with bukkit.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 5, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> I found your castle. Do /warp insane and it will take you there. I'll put some diamonds and stuff in your chest for you.
> 
> The server went down because my computer crashed. Nothing to do with bukkit.


 
Thanks man.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 5, 2012)

Too much time playing skyblock.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 5, 2012)

Eric Zhao and I have been doing a survival map on video... I will have the link wants it's up (currently exporting).


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

So a friend of mine (theianography) and I are playing on the Speedsolving server, and well we are in the final stages of defeating the Ender dragon. We found the strong hold, and have found the portal. It's just a matter of time until we are ready to take the trip to the End. Dun dun dun...
Okay well I must say the strong hold is the funnest part in, the server can be a bit dull because of it not being a survival server but its still fun.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 6, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> So a friend of mine (theianography) and I are playing on the Speedsolving server, and well we are in the final stages of defeating the Ender dragon. We found the strong hold, and have found the portal. It's just a matter of time until we are ready to take the trip to the End. Dun dun dun...
> Okay well I must say the strong hold is the funnest part in, the server can be a bit dull because of it not being a survival server but its still fun.


 
It was on survival the other day. I almost died since I couldn't find food.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 9, 2012)

So i hate camtasia but i now know something new about theianography.
@ 1 min.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Is the server down?


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 16, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Is the server down?


 
It's back on. Didn't realise it was off


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 16, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> It's back on. Didn't realise it was off


 
thanks


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi!

@ChrissyD :O whats the server ip? can i join? my in game username is tiantianguo!

pkvk9122


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 16, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Hi!
> 
> @ChrissyD :O whats the server ip? can i join? my in game username is tiantianguo!
> 
> pkvk9122


 
speedsolving.zapto.org


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 17, 2012)

is it down again?


----------



## insane569 (Mar 17, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> is it down again?


 
Yea it's down for me too.


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 17, 2012)

insane569 said:


> So i hate camtasia but i now know something new about theianography.
> @ 1 min.


 Lol he was being weird, and that was me in the chat.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 17, 2012)

nice server chrissyD and by the way my screenname is thesuperalex


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 19, 2012)

why is the server down?


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 19, 2012)

Because i'm busy


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 19, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Because i'm busy


 
when will it be back up?


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 19, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> when will it be back up?



Don't know. When I can get to my good laptop which is someplace else.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 20, 2012)

tell me when it's back up


----------



## MostEd (Mar 20, 2012)

Back up it is!
First play: death in lava what a shame...
i had 20~ lapis, some iron already! and redstone
and i died...


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 20, 2012)

MostEd said:


> Back up it is!
> First play: death in lava what a shame...
> i had 20~ lapis, some iron already! and redstone
> and i died...


 
Ahaha, I can sell you some stuff if you want


----------



## MostEd (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Ahaha, I can sell you some stuff if you want


 
for what?
the only thing i'd be needing is food and a pick and a torch amount


----------



## IanTheCuber (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry to change the subject, but could someone seriously post a NCAA thread? I'm shocked no one has.

Anyway, something mean happened today. I came out of a cave with 20 diamonds, 52 iron ingots, and it was nighttime. So, I was walking home, and I opened the door, and I went to craft some stuff, and a creeper came out of NOWHERE and killed me.

On top of that, I forgot to set my spawn, so I lost all of that stuff. IN MY HOUSE.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 21, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but could someone seriously post a NCAA thread? I'm shocked no one has.


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?35950-Speedsolving.com-NCAA-Bracket-Challenge-2012!


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 22, 2012)

Server updated to 1.2.4


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 22, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Server updated to 1.2.4


 
Thank you kind sire!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but could someone seriously post a NCAA thread? I'm shocked no one has.
> 
> Anyway, something mean happened today. I came out of a cave with 20 diamonds, 52 iron ingots, and it was nighttime. So, I was walking home, and I opened the door, and I went to craft some stuff, and a creeper came out of NOWHERE and killed me.
> 
> On top of that, I forgot to set my spawn, so I lost all of that stuff. IN MY HOUSE.



/back

Also, did I get extra permissions for being lolben? I have some worldedit stuff.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 23, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> /back
> 
> Also, did I get extra permissions for being lolben? I have some worldedit stuff.


 
Only difference is your prefix. What worldedit stuff can you use?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Only difference is your prefix. What worldedit stuff can you use?



/jumpto is all I've found out so far, but I can also do /tp and /tphere.


----------



## mchedlo213 (Mar 23, 2012)

great game,really like it,so much fun and so attractive.
and it's kinda indie so...
just go play it...
furthermore its some kind of free2play game  ..= )


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 23, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> /jumpto is all I've found out so far, but I can also do /tp and /tphere.


Those commands are available to everyone.

Edit: I have fixed the spleef bug that stopped other players from seeing your block breaks on the floor.


----------



## MostEd (Mar 24, 2012)

This is GOLD
I got a mineshaft, lavalakes and a dungeon under my house
8 diamonds + pick and shovel from it
31 gold(i think)


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm fairly sure that lolben had been griefing my house, there are wool blocks missing and in place of the wool blocks there is water.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 24, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I'm fairly sure that lolben had been griefing my house, there are wool blocks missing and in place of the wool blocks there is water.


 
It's a chunk error. People can't place or destroy blocks in your house anyway since it's protected.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 24, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I'm fairly sure that lolben had been griefing my house, there are wool blocks missing and in place of the wool blocks there is water.



nolol


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 24, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> It's a chunk error. People can't place or destroy blocks in your house anyway since it's protected.


 Hes a mod/admin i don't know which one. But I've fixed it anyway.
And I want to open a shop to sell stuff but I think I need an admin to do that, plus all of my money has been reset for some reason.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 24, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Hes a mod/admin i don't know which one. But I've fixed it anyway.
> And I want to open a shop to sell stuff but I think I need an admin to do that, plus all of my money has been reset for some reason.


 
Ben isn't a mod or admin. His prefix doesn't even say moderator/admin.

I've never reset anyones money.


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 24, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Ben isn't a mod or admin. His prefix doesn't even say moderator/admin.
> 
> I've never reset anyones money.


 I had atleast 2,000 then it is just all gone. Can you hop on the server?


----------



## KJ (Mar 24, 2012)

MostEd said:


> This is GOLD
> I got a mineshaft, lavalakes and a dungeon under my house
> 8 diamonds + pick and shovel from it
> 31 gold(i think)



AWESOME

Do you happen to have a seed for that map?

I am ADDICTED to Minecraft.(Need diamonds!)


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 24, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I had atleast 2,000 then it is just all gone. Can you hop on the server?


 Maybe you can sell the 9 diamond blocks you got when I set you to creative for a few minutes -_-

Edit: Or maybe you can sell the 4 stacks of diamond blocks you have in your house.... Good job hiding those



KJ said:


> Do you happen to have a seed for that map?



It's on our server.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Maybe you can sell the 9 diamond blocks you got when I set you to creative for a few minutes -_-
> 
> Edit: Or maybe you can sell the 4 stacks of diamond blocks you have in your house.... Good job hiding those



OMG Mitch (who watches keyloggers) you haccer! He gave me one of those diamond blocks for 41 coal.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 25, 2012)

now i get an error that says can't resolve host name


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 25, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> now i get an error that says can't resolve host name


 
try reloading minecraft


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 25, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> try reloading minecraft


 
still doesn't work


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 25, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> now i get an error that says can't resolve host name


 
I can't get on either...

EDIT: Nvm, I got on. 

Wanna help my update my server Chris? I can't find the Bukkit thing.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I can't get on either...
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, I got on.
> 
> Wanna help my update my server Chris? I can't find the Bukkit thing.



clicky


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 25, 2012)

Did I get banned from the server?


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 25, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Wanna help my update my server Chris? I can't find the Bukkit thing.


http://dl.bukkit.org/downloads/craftbukkit/list/dev/
Download #2117
The rest have a bug which allows players to duplicate items from regioned areas.
Mitch decided to duplicate a load of diamond blocks and then he wouldn't stop moaning about how I took it all away....


Spoiler



<[Player] olympicchampEVAN> chris did you take all of my diamond stuff? 
07:57 PM [INFO] <[Admin] ChrisDKN> yea 
07:57 PM [INFO] <[Player] olympicchampEVAN> THE HELLL? 
07:57 PM [INFO] <[Admin] ChrisDKN> ive patched the glitch 
07:57 PM [INFO] <[Player] olympicchampEVAN> and i want my diamond stuff back 
07:58 PM [INFO] <[Admin] ChrisDKN> lol why when you used the glitch to get that stuff 
07:59 PM [INFO] <[Player] olympicchampEVAN> chris give me my diamond stuff back 
07:59 PM [INFO] <[Player] thesuperalex> :0 
07:59 PM [INFO] <[Admin] ChrisDKN> no 
07:59 PM [INFO] <[Admin] ChrisDKN> you had an unfair advantage 
07:59 PM [INFO] <[Player] olympicchampEVAN> howw? 
08:06 PM [INFO] <[Player] olympicchampEVAN> this server is stupid 
08:06 PM [INFO] <[Player] olympicchampEVAN> im going to leave 
08:06 PM [INFO] olympicchampEVAN lost connection: disconnect.quitting 


Spoiler











That's 2368 diamonds. If this isn't an unfair advantage then I don't know what is..


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 26, 2012)

thesuperalex:FOR NARNIA! (jumps into ender portal) 
thesuperalex was slain by ender dragon
thats basically what happened to me on the server today lol


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 26, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> thesuperalex:FOR NARNIA! (jumps into ender portal)
> thesuperalex was slain by ender dragon
> thats basically what happened to me on the server today lol


 Lol it wasn't your fault there was 8 Ender dragons that were in the End. 
And I'm pretty sure I got banned for saying the server was stupid.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 26, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Lol it wasn't your fault there was 8 Ender dragons that were in the End.
> And I'm pretty sure I got banned for saying the server was stupid.


 
You got banned for refusing to delete duplicated/spawned items. Demanding I give you them back once I deleted them.
You found a bug, well done. I've fixed that bug so the general idea is I fix everything caused by the bug and we all move along. Instead you decided to moan and winge so I banned you.


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 26, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> You got banned for refusing to delete duplicated/spawned items. Demanding I give you them back once I deleted them.
> You found a bug, well done. I've fixed that bug so the general idea is I fix everything caused by the bug and we all move along. Instead you decided to moan and winge so I banned you.


 I thought that I had paid my punishment for the diamond block glitch, and then saying the server was stupid causes me to get banned? I'm pretty sure me saying its stupid isn't enough to get me banned.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 26, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I thought that I had paid my punishment for the diamond block glitch, and then saying the server was stupid causes me to get banned? I'm pretty sure me saying its stupid isn't enough to get me banned.


 
I never said you were banned for saying It's stupid. Your punishment for the diamond block glitch was to have all the blocks removed plus your tools and armour, nothing more. But you demanded that I give them back to you. Plus you said you quit so what's the problem? I'll decide tomorrow if I'll unban you. let's just stop clogging the thread up with arguments. If you have a problem pm me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> I never said you were banned for saying It's stupid. Your punishment for the diamond block glitch was to have all the blocks removed plus your tools and armour, nothing more. But you demanded that I give them back to you. Plus you said you quit so what's the problem? I'll decide tomorrow if I'll unban you. let's just stop clogging the thread up with arguments. If you have a problem pm me.



me and cminer had over 10,000 diamonds at one point 

But idc if you want to delete them. We want to play legit nao.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea he gets banned for diamonds and when I try and post a buddhist peace symbol I get banned.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Yea he gets banned for diamonds and when I try and post a buddhist peace symbol I get banned.



lolswastika


----------



## insane569 (Mar 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> lolswastika


 
It was not.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 26, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Yea he gets banned for diamonds and when I try and post a buddhist peace symbol I get banned.


 


insane569 said:


> It was not.


 
Make up your mind. Was it a swastika or not?

in case you didn't notice, "swastika" is the transliteration of the Sanskrit word for that symbol

By the way, it's really immature to make a swastika and then go like "nononono it's a peace symbol LOL derkader"


----------



## insane569 (Mar 26, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Make up your mind. Was it a swastika or not?
> 
> in case you didn't notice, "swastika" is the transliteration of the Sanskrit word for that symbol
> 
> By the way, it's really immature to make a swastika and then go like "nononono it's a peace symbol LOL derkader"


 
It was but it wasn't. I wasn't going for an offensive approach. I just wanted it to be ontop of my house.


----------



## timeless (Mar 26, 2012)

anyone seen this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgJfVRhotlQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 26, 2012)

timeless said:


> anyone seen this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgJfVRhotlQ&feature=player_embedded


 
who would spend that much time building that


----------



## MostEd (Mar 26, 2012)

timeless said:


> anyone seen this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgJfVRhotlQ&feature=player_embedded


 Yeap, And i still don't get it


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 26, 2012)

olympicchampvEVAN thanks for helping me find the ender portal


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## chrissyD (Mar 26, 2012)

lolben

@insane569

Do you seriously not understand what I mean by no swastikas? I doubt anyone on the server would say it's a peace symbol.
Build some other "peace" symbol other than that one.


Spoiler


----------



## insane569 (Mar 26, 2012)

I did nothing wrong. No hate or anything.
EDIT: I won't build another.
Did it crash or was I banned.?


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 27, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> olympicchampvEVAN thanks for helping me find the ender portal


 Your welcome.


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 27, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> I never said you were banned for saying It's stupid. Your punishment for the diamond block glitch was to have all the blocks removed plus your tools and armour, nothing more. But you demanded that I give them back to you. Plus you said you quit so what's the problem? I'll decide tomorrow if I'll unban you. let's just stop clogging the thread up with arguments. If you have a problem pm me.


 Am I banned forever now?


----------



## MostEd (Mar 29, 2012)

Chris!

I drowned in lava again 
I had 10 diamonds, 15 smelted 13 unsmelted gold
diamond tools except a hoe a stack and a half or redstone.

PLease! and whats wrong with the nether? I built a portal and couldn't light it up


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 29, 2012)

Is the server free?
How's the lag?

I've been playing a hardcore single player game recently.
Came so close to dying several times while making a skeleton XP farm.
Now I've got diamond armour I'm not really worried about dying.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 30, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is the server free?
> How's the lag?
> 
> I've been playing a hardcore single player game recently.
> ...


yep its free and the theres no lag for me



ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler


 




HA


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 30, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your shop sign says "SLOP".


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lolben has been teleporting to people, he has also been using profanity . Chris check the chat logs because I as well as others would want that server to be family friendly.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Chris: I think you crashed the server a bit with your fortune 32767 pickaxe.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL I got tired of survival servers after dieing so many times. I did nothing wrong and yet they still attacked me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 31, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Lolben has been teleporting to people, he has also been using profanity . Chris check the chat logs because I as well as others would want that server to be family friendly.



I put a ghast in your house.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 31, 2012)

The **** guys?


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

insane569 said:


> The **** guys?


 Wow, was your house protected?
And lolben has been doing some trolling/griefing to me again, he spawned Ghasts inside of my house. I've told him I don't want him to even tp into my house yet his still does it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 31, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Wow, was your house protected?
> And lolben has been doing some trolling/griefing to me again, he spawned Ghasts inside of my house. I've told him I don't want him to even tp into my house yet his still does it.



I was given permission to spawn ghasts inside your house :3


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I was given permission to spawn ghasts inside your house :3


If only that was true.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 31, 2012)

No it was not protected. How do I do that?


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

insane569 said:


> No it was not protected. How do I do that?


 You ask Chris to protect it for you.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 31, 2012)

insane569 said:


> The **** guys?







Fixed it.


----------



## Alex97 (Mar 31, 2012)

I want to play Minecraft, but video card has 128 MB. The web speed are awesome, but if I can't play a game..lol..


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 31, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> I want to play Minecraft, but video card has 128 MB. The web speed are awesome, but if I can't play a game..lol..


you should get another graphic card that is better


----------



## insane569 (Mar 31, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> I want to play Minecraft, but video card has 128 MB. The web speed are awesome, but if I can't play a game..lol..


 
I don't have a graphics card. I still play it just fine. Use optifine and tweak your settings. I play at around 30 FPS. Without optifine I normally have like 5.



TheAwesomeAlex said:


> you should get another graphic card that is better


 
Optifine.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Mitch just told me to ask Chris to permaban him:


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't worry Mitch, I got screenshots of Ben that are too profane to post here.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 1, 2012)

24653483361 said:


> Don't worry Mitch, I got screenshots of Ben that are too profane to post here.



There was nopony else on the server apart from me and twenty-fou're so it doesn't matter.


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> There was nopony else on the server apart from me and twenty-fou're so it doesn't matter.


 
It matters to Mitch and I.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 1, 2012)

24653483361 said:


> It matters to Mitch and I.



narp. and I dont have your melon.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 1, 2012)

you kids are acting really immature on this server

ssp4lyfe


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 1, 2012)

From reading the last few pages I'm definately not joining the server.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Mitch just told me to ask Chris to permaban him:


 Ben you know that was a joke.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 1, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Ben you know that was a joke.



or so you say...

you didn't say it until after you saw that I posted that.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2012)

My castle in the early stages


----------



## MostEd (Apr 2, 2012)

Who stole my Glowstone????


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## samehsameh (Apr 2, 2012)

MostEd said:


> Who stole my Glowstone????


 
might have been me, i will give u some back. server is down for me tho


----------



## MostEd (Apr 2, 2012)

samehsameh said:


> might have been me, i will give u some back. server is down for me tho


 Aha.... Ok,


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is the server bröken?


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 2, 2012)

Working now. Was a problem with No-ip


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 2, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


>


 
nice April Fools Joke


----------



## samehsameh (Apr 3, 2012)

mob spawners gone


----------



## MostEd (Apr 3, 2012)

samehsameh said:


> mob spawners gone


 
on our farm? 
OH noes!


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 3, 2012)

It's an unfair way of getting exp so I got rid of them. If you want the spawners you'll have to find them yourself


----------



## MostEd (Apr 3, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> It's an unfair way of getting exp so I got rid of them. If you want the spawners you'll have to find them yourself


 
there's one down there under the xp farm... but it's spiders and its soo low underground


----------



## IanTheCuber (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you have to pay a monthly fee for Minecraft?

I forgot, and I'm asking since I'm getting it on another computer.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 3, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Do you have to pay a monthly fee for Minecraft?
> 
> I forgot, and I'm asking since I'm getting it on another computer.


 no just the one thing lol


----------



## insane569 (Apr 3, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> From reading the last few pages I'm definately not joining the server.


 
Why? Was it my swastika? I'm sorry if it offended you. I am not here to promote hate nor was I when I built them both. 
Please join the server. It is pretty cool aside from lolben killing alex for no reason and then my killing lolben because he kept killing alex.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm kind of confused as to if Ben is just an ass or if the entire server is this immature.

I'm so confused. But I definitely have no desire to join the server.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not an aß. PvP has been turned off now so I/no one can kill you/anyone.


----------



## insane569 (Apr 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I'm not an aß. PvP has been turned off now so I/no one can kill you/anyone.


 
Well thats a waste of my diamond armor.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Vinny said:


> I'm kind of confused as to if Ben is just an ass or if the entire server is this immature.
> 
> I'm so confused. But I definitely have no desire to join the server.


 
Ben and insane are just immature. Everyone else is fine though. If you go on, just ask me to kill them if there being annoying (I'm mod so I can do that).


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 4, 2012)

25.80 on the parkour thingy. It's kinda addictive 

Edit: 24.83


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> 25.80 on the parkour thingy. It's kinda addictive
> 
> Edit: 24.83


 
O:
well done


----------



## insane569 (Apr 4, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Ben and insane are just immature. Everyone else is fine though. If you go on, just ask me to kill them if there being annoying (I'm mod so I can do that).


 
Yea I'm immature. I abuse my power.


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 4, 2012)

Server updated to 1.2.5


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 4, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> 25.80 on the parkour thingy. It's kinda addictive
> 
> Edit: 24.83


 
me and my brother olaf26 suck so much at it that we can't even do it lol

i cant connect to the server. its probaly nothing


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 4, 2012)

my laptop decided to restart Itself while I was away. sorry.


----------



## insane569 (Apr 5, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Server updated to 1.2.5


 
1.2.5 is out already? Wow.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 5, 2012)

apparently my shop is getting popular 



mine pigs by thesuperalex, on Flickr


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol mitch you are jailed for 24 hours


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think Mitch just ragequit the server.

PS. I dont have your stuff.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 6, 2012)

If you are thinking about joining the server, don't join it. The server basically consists of lolben and a few other people that will make playing the game hell for you. Ben hacked and gave him god mode, Chris has been a jerk to me the entire time. This server is possibly one of the worst servers ever. All of a sudden the server goes from a survival to a pvp without telling anyone. Ben stole all of my stuff and is lying saying he doesn't have it, I'm nearly done with this server, things got boring fast.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> *If you are thinking about joining the server, don't join it.* The server basically consists of lolben and a few other people that will make playing the game hell for you. *Ben hacked and gave him god mode*, *Chris has been a jerk to me the entire time*. This server is possibly one of the *worst servers ever*. All of a sudden the *server goes from a survival to a pvp without telling anyone*. *Ben stole all of my stuff* and is *lying* saying he doesn't have it, I'm nearly done with this server, things got boring fast.



*nou*


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 6, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Chris has been a jerk to me the entire time.


 
Because I hate you, always have. Whenever you lose something you demand that I get it back to you. You know a please wouldn't hurt and you use caps lock a lot. Why should I give stuff back to someone who demands it from me. I've restored lots of peoples items and they have all been polite about it. We only made it hell for you cause nobody on the server actually liked you.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 7, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> We only made it hell for you cause nobody on the server actually liked you.


 So because no one liked me on there means its okay to be a bully to me? That is wrong.


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 7, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> So because no one liked me on there means its okay to be a bully to me? That is wrong.


 
No. but you could act your age and say please. Then I might of gave you your stuff back. Instead you decided to rage.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 7, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> No. but you could act your age and say please. Then I might of gave you your stuff back. Instead you decided to rage.


 Well, could you please give me my stuff back?


----------



## Owen (Apr 7, 2012)

Please put up a server without plugins. Thanks.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 7, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Well, could you please give me my stuff back?


 
Just stop playing on that server


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2012)

Owen said:


> Please put up a server without plugins. Thanks.



Why don't you make one?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 7, 2012)

I only read this thread to watch the drama.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 7, 2012)

Chris and all else
make a separate thread (Chris is to do this, no one else) concerning your server, and keep _all_ discussions concerning such *there*.

Leave this thread to be discussion for minecraft updates, and stuff that people other than chris, ben, and the two others care about.

Thanks.


----------



## 2sin18 (Apr 7, 2012)

By any chance a 'speedsolving' minecraft server exists? If so, what is its IP?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2012)

2sin18 said:


> By any chance a 'speedsolving' minecraft server exists? If so, what is its IP?



speedsolving.zapto.org

2sin18 = \( \frac{1}{\phi} \)


----------



## 2sin18 (Apr 7, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> speedsolving.zapto.org
> 
> 2sin18 = \( \frac{1}{\phi} \)


 
Thanks, and yes. That's a reference, though inverse. Didn't want to have a long username.


----------



## IanTheCuber (May 4, 2012)

Hey guys:
I go on a server, and I'm inviting all of you to play on the server *minecast*. No caps, no nothing. Type in as typed here.
The ip is 69.243.221.238
BDKing88 is the owner, and this is in survival. So if you see a bunch of awesome, huge buildings, they were most likely made in survival mode.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 11, 2012)

So... anybody playing the XBLA version? I <3 the 1.6 terrain generation.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 11, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> So... anybody playing the XBLA version? I <3 the 1.6 terrain generation.


 
Is it actually worth getting? I've been debating it but haven't really investigated much. Is the 2 person multiplayer just local, or can you play with people online?


----------



## aronpm (May 11, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Is it actually worth getting? I've been debating it but haven't really investigated much. Is the 2 person multiplayer just local, or can you play with people online?


 
You can play online with other people. I think it's just splitscreen that's local.

If you really want pre-1.8 terrain generation you should really just use MCNostalgia and downgrade to 1.7.3. MC:XBLA is pretty bare from what I've seen...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 11, 2012)

aronpm said:


> You can play online with other people. I think it's just splitscreen that's local.
> 
> If you really want pre-1.8 terrain generation you should really just use MCNostalgia and downgrade to 1.7.3. MC:XBLA is pretty bare from what I've seen...


 
I like XBLA because it's very easy to play multiplayer. I don't really like playing with more than two or three other people, and I don't feel like going through the hassle of setting up a server. It's nice to be able to switch between singleplayer and multiplayer within the same world, just by pushing a few buttons. The terrain is just a bonus for me.


----------



## Alcuber (May 12, 2012)

I made a Cocoa Bean farm in the new snapshot:






Yeah, I know the quality sucks :/


----------



## IanTheCuber (May 15, 2012)

VILLAGE SEEDS!!!

Type in exactly as written:

CrazyStorm-This isn't truly amazing, since it has no forge. But there are 5 farms to feed off of.

Old Spice-Probably one of the best seeds ever, not just for the village, but the location of spawning. There are 2 villages: one right next to the spawn, and one just barely off the northern edge of a crafted map, middle being the true spawn. The one near the spawn has a library, 5 farms, and a forge, with 3 diamonds! It unfortunately spawns in a lake, and the doors sit about 3 blocks above the water.

The one at the northern edge of the map is hard to find. To find it, go barely north-north-west (more north than west if needed) until you find a taiga biome. Then graze the eastern edge of the taiga biome. You should also find a jungle biome bordering it. Go right through, and end up in a desert. Go west, if needed. This village has 4 farms, 2 libraries, and a forge with notably an iron sword, and 4 pieces of obsidian.

Other unexplored seeds that I've heard of:

CREEPERCRAFT!!
gimmeavillage
rolling stones


----------



## mazter2010 (May 21, 2012)

My server's IP is 85.23.172.38

it has 6 worlds and 6 gamemodes, some ranks, staff and cool people, welcome!
I'm getting some professional server hardware soon to up the playerlimit, but welcome.


----------



## IanTheCuber (May 23, 2012)

I need help setting a server up. Whenever I do, I can't connect to it. Why?


----------



## Alcuber (May 24, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> I need help setting a server up. Whenever I do, I can't connect to it. Why?


 
Bukkit or Vanilla?
Hamachi or normal?
What kind of problem do you get connecting to it. (Error?)


----------



## Alcuber (May 26, 2012)

Double post but whatever

I was bored today so I was trying to see how fast I can get 1 stack of iron ore from starting a new world. It's too common IMO, I know it's not meant to be rare but I think they should lower the spawn rate just a bit.

Anyway...

1st attempt, DNF  I fell in lava after I had about ~50 at ~8:00
2nd attempt, 8:56.06 Stackmatted 
3rd attempt, quite a strange twist to this one, I was digging straight, down and fell into a cave next to diamond :O. It ammediatly became "How fast can I mine diamond"  I got 4:12.63

Anyone else tryed this?
Maybe more later...


----------



## IanTheCuber (May 26, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> 3rd attempt, quite a strange twist to this one, I was digging straight, down and fell into a cave next to diamond :O. It ammediatly became "How fast can I mine diamond"  I got 4:12.63
> 
> Anyone else tryed this?
> Maybe more later...


 
See AntVenom's dig for diamonds race videos.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 26, 2012)

Was browsing through Indie XBL games last night and found Castle Miner Z. It's essentially stripped down Minecraft but with guns. Only $3 too - I'm finding it quite fun.


----------



## Alcuber (May 27, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> See AntVenom's dig for diamonds race videos.


 
I have, just insaaaaane O_O


----------



## JyH (Jun 21, 2012)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/54390020/New World.rar

Need suggestions for what to build next in my world. I just started this world last week, so not much is done yet.

Is anyone interested in hosting an Ultra Hardcore match?


----------



## insane569 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well after MC took over all of my life and addictions(even cubing) I am now trying to move on after realizing I have WAY OVER 500 HOURS . Close to 30 total gaming days. I need to get free of this thing for awhile. Or until 1.3 comes out.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 28, 2012)

JyH said:


> Is anyone interested in hosting an Ultra Hardcore match?



Yes, I am. My internet sucks though so I'd probably only be able to have 5 or 6 people max. Probably something like 1200x1200 map for 6 people

Reserved:

ben1996123
CubesOfTheWorld
JyH
cubecraze1


----------



## JyH (Jun 29, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Yes, I am. My internet sucks though so I'd probably only be able to have 5 or 6 people max. Probably something like 1200x1200 map for 6 people



I have good internet, but my computer is too weak to run a server. Reserve a spot for me, please.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2012)

JyH said:


> I have good internet, but my computer is too weak to run a server. Reserve a spot for me, please.



O.K..


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 30, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Yes, I am. My internet sucks though so I'd probably only be able to have 5 or 6 people max. Probably something like 1200x1200 map for 6 people
> 
> Reserved:
> 
> ...



i'm in for the match


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2012)

@UHCers, do you want to go in 3 teams?


----------



## JyH (Jul 3, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> @UHCers, do you want to go in 3 teams?



If that means teams of two, sure.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cubecraze1 said that I should post about my server in this thread so that is what I am doing now. Clicky.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 6, 2012)

UPDATED TO: 1.4

I have created a speedsolving mod for Minecraft.
Right now all it has are craftable automatic generation wool cubes and a cube simulator.
The mod is here for those of you who want to check it out. (you must have modLoader install for it to work)
For help, bugs, or suggestions PM me or post below.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 7, 2012)

mr. giggums said:


> I have created a speedsolving mod for Minecraft.
> Right now all it has are craftable automatic generation wool cubes and a cube simulator.
> The mod is here for those of you who want to check it out. (you must have modLoader install for it to work)
> For help, bugs, or suggestions PM me or post below.





Spoiler





```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GuiCubeSim.a(GuiCubeSim.java:149)
	at auv.b(SourceFile:706)
	at EntityRendererProxy.b(EntityRendererProxy.java:20)
	at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.J(SourceFile:607)
	at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run(SourceFile:535)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722)
```




Got that when I placed a cube simulator block.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 5, 2013)

It's about time to revitalize this topic, I think.
1.6 horses are awesome.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 5, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> It's about time to revitalize this topic, I think.
> 1.6 horses are awesome.


WAIT IT'S OUT?


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 5, 2013)

YddEd said:


> WAIT IT'S OUT?



Yeah, it has been for a couple of days. You need to download the new launcher, though.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 5, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Yeah, it has been for a couple of days. You need to download the new launcher, though.


Any specific server you go on?


----------



## KongShou (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone play mine craft on Xbox?


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Anyone play mine craft on Xbox?



I'm tempted to get it but I don't like the controls :s What's you gt?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 5, 2013)

I've just started up a 2gb server to do UHC games on if anyone is interested.
Most likely on Saturdays starting noon GMT. The games will probably last about 3 hrs.

If anyone wants, we could have a game tomorrow.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 5, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I've just started up a 2gb server to do UHC games on if anyone is interested.
> Most likely on Saturdays starting noon GMT. The games will probably last about 3 hrs.
> 
> If anyone wants, we could have a game tomorrow.



I might be interested, but it depends on the time of day.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 5, 2013)

Noon/early afternoon GMT


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't think I can at that time, but I should be able to respond in a few hours to make sure.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 5, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> I'm tempted to get it but I don't like the controls :s What's you gt?



KongXJ168


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I've just started up a 2gb server to do UHC games on if anyone is interested.
> Most likely on Saturdays starting noon GMT. The games will probably last about 3 hrs.
> 
> If anyone wants, we could have a game tomorrow.



I'd say start it later csch hard for anyone in north america to play, maybe 3:00 or something


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok. As long as we can get a few players together let's kick off at 3pm.
My other half gets home from work at 6pm so I can't really start it any later. (I plan on surviving for a while)

I'll tp players out to the edge of a 1000 block square area.
No PvP till day 2.
After 2 hrs head inwards and stay within a 600 square area till there is only one.
No strip mining.
Please sign out shortly after you die.
Planning on normal difficulty but it's open to discussion.
Anyone want to have Skype open the whole time? I think hearing people freaking out when they turn a corner to see 3 skellys would be fun.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Ok. As long as we can get a few players together let's kick off at 3pm.
> My other half gets home from work at 6pm so I can't really start it any later. (I plan on surviving for a while)
> 
> I'll tp players out to the edge of a 1000 block square area.
> ...



1500 would probably be better
normal would be fine
skype could be an option but I'd prefer not to

whast the IP ?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll PM the address.
Don't really want to have to make a white list.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2013)

Wait when is it on? Tell me how many hours until it starts.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2013)

15 hrs


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> 15 hrs


I can't go on... 



Anyone with a server that doesn't use hamachi?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 6, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Anyone with a server that doesn't use hamachi since hamachi is stupid and doesn't make a download for linux?



Hamachi has a beta for linux, and you can also find a graphical user interface for it too. I'm pretty sure I'm thinking of the right thing here.

Edit: Haguichi is the graphical front end for linux, I think.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Hamachi has a beta for linux, and you can also find a graphical user interface for it too. I'm pretty sure I'm thinking of the right thing here.
> 
> Edit: Haguichi is the graphical front end for linux, I think.


Don't feel like installing hamachi anyway, I find it annoying when I don't need it and have to close it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2013)

I guess I'll try and plan a UHC game better next time. Ben, any time you want to play 2 player let me know.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 7, 2013)

Is there any other time you guys can play?


----------



## KongShou (Jul 7, 2013)

Minecraft suks


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 7, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Is there any other time you guys can play?



Probably. Even if I don't have 3 hours free I can still jump on and set up the game.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 30, 2013)

UHC on Sat 3rd Aug, 10am GMT (if you don't know what time that is where you are google is a thing).
Let me know if you want to play and I'll give you the server details (recently changed server if you have the old info).
The game will likely last about 3hrs if you make it to the end.
3 people confirmed and if the numbers stay low we may have an extra life or 2 with keepInventory true.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Dec 16, 2014)

I was wondering if people are still playing Minecraft around here. I've been playing this game for a year and a half, and I don't mind opening up a 24/7 server up for cubers if people want to play with me  (I know I'm bumping an old post, but I rather bump this then create a new one and be redirected to this thread.)


----------



## WhatIsRubiks (Dec 17, 2014)

I would play on it if it is a whitelist vanilla server...lol


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 20, 2015)

WhatIsRubiks said:


> I would play on it if it is a whitelist vanilla server...lol


I agree


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 27, 2015)

me three


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 27, 2015)

Uh... Me four! IGN is same as my user here.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 27, 2015)

Me five. IGN is JoshuaChoi1214.


----------

